# Absolut geiles GM-Gespräch



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Hey Leute! 

War heute mit meinem Lvl 1 Bank-Char *Blaser* mal wieder on. Hab mal einfach aus Langeweile ein stumpfes GM Ticket geschrieben, daraus ist meiner Meinung nach ein unvergessliches Gespräch (für mich) entstanden. Wollte es mal mit euch teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Ende gibts noch Bilder.


*!!! UND NEIN, ES WAR NICHT AUF EINEM PRIVAT SERVER! WER'S NICHT GLAUBT MÖGE MIR BITTE EINE PM SCHREIBEN, DEM KANN ICH DEN REALM SAGEN !!!*


*Das Ticket:*

---------------------------
_Hallo,

ich habe gerade Arthas gelegt, habe aber keinen Level Up auf 80 bekommen. Oder ist er das nicht, mit dem roten Tuch?

Gruß,
Blaser._
---------------------------



*GM: 	Hallo, Blaser, mein Name ist Gamemaster "... ". Entschuldige bitte die Störung, ich würde mit Dir gerne über dein Ticket sprechen. Hättest du einen Moment Zeit für mich?*

Blaser: Aber sowas von.
*
GM: 	Meinst Du, Arthas hat sich die Haare schwarz gefärbt?

GM: 	Und abgeschnitten... und hat sich kleiner gemacht... und Frostmourne gegen ein Pappmesser ausgetauscht?

GM: 	Wenn ja, könnte es tatsächlich sein, daß er das war.*

Blaser: Ne, aber er hatte dasselbe rote Tuch.
*
GM:	Arthas hat ein rotes Tuch?*

Blaser: Naja, wer weiß was er unter seiner Rüstung trägt.. ;-)

*GM:	Vielleicht trägt er ja rote Unterwäsche - Das weiß ich leider nicht.

GM:	Hehe, zwei Dumme ein Gedanke.. ;-)*

Blaser: Selber Gedanke! :-D

Blaser: Schon wieder.

Blaser: Nunja, was ich aber auch merkwürdig finde, ist, dass Arthas sofort immer wieder kommt.

Blaser: Ich töte ihn, sammel die paar Kupfer ein und ein paar Sekunden später wieder ein neuer Spawn.

Blaser: Ich finde er sollte eher rar und episch sein, so ähnlich wie Hogger.
*
GM:	Vielleicht ist das die Armee der Klone.*

Blaser: Apropos, falls du irgendwelche Kontakte nach ganz oben hast, ich bin dafür das Hogger nach Arthas auf'm Frotthron sitzt.

Blaser: Frostthron, tschuldige.
*
GM:	Ich werde es weiterleiten.*

Blaser: Ich mein, Hoggers epische Drops können mit so einem Frostmourne ja gar nicht mithalten!
*
GM:	Ich bin mir sicher, Hogger wird sich freuen.*

Blaser: Kann man von ausgehen. Er ist immerhin KULT.
*
GM:	Allerdings.*

Blaser: Aber mal abgesehen davon: Droppt Arthas Frostmourne?

*GM: 	Möglicherweise.
*
Blaser:	Das wäre ja mal ziemlich.. Nun ja.

*GM:	Wer weiß, wer weiß.*

Blaser: Ah, du weißt es, aber darfst es nicht verraten! ;-)

*GM:	Vielleicht. *g**

Blaser: Aber mal ehrlich, das wäre doch ziemlich.. scheiße, oder findste nicht? :-P

Blaser: Weil der Träger des Frostmournes müsste ja genauso wie Arthas werden.

Blaser: "Wie die Klinge Fleisch verbrennt", etc.

*GM:	Da könntest Du genau so gut nach dem Ashbringer fragen.*

Blaser: Ah, wie ich sehe, ist die Lokalisierung bei dir auch nocht nicht ganz angekommen - Aschenbringer. ;-)

*GM:	Der macht den Träger ja auch wahnsinnig und flüstert ihm Dinge zu.*

*GM:	Aschenbringer, richtig.*

Blaser:	Wobei, das kam doch nur da Mograines' Sohn Mograine umgebracht hat, richtig?

*GM:	Renault Mograine hat seinen Vater ja eben wegen des Ashbringers umgebracht.*

Blaser: Na wenn du das nicht gerade nachgelesen hast! :-D Die Antwort kam ja relativ spät!

Blaser: Aber damals war der Ashbringer ja noch "rein" ;-) Frostmourne nie.

*GM:	Nein, habe ich nicht - aber ich rede nicht nur mit dir, Blaser.*

Blaser: Dann nehme ich das zurück, tut mir Leid.

*GM:	Aber so langsam muss ich auch weiter - Andere Spiele verlangen noch nach mir.*

Blaser: Ja, ist verständlich. Obwohl... Also wenn du richtig nett bist, teleportierst du dich noch nach diesem tollem Gespräch vor mir, und verwandelst mich! :-D

*GM:	In Arthas?*

Blaser: Jaa!

*GM:	Niemals. =P*

Blaser: Ich habe gerade schon vor Freude gedanced! :-D

Blaser: Krieg ich 'n Mograine?

Blaser: Ist immerhin halb so gut!

*GM:	Ich könnte dir Mograines Macht geben... quer über den Kopf?*

Blaser: Wie habe ich das zu verstehen?

*GM:	Ich weiß nicht, ich würde sicher critten.*

Blaser: Jo, mein starkes Level 1 fängt das sicher ab!

Blaser: Aber irgendeine spannende Verwandlung wäre der Burner! ;-)

*GM:	Ich fürchte, das ist mir leider nicht möglich - ein andermal gerne, aber nicht heute, tut mir leid.
*
Blaser: Ich mein, Blaser selbst sieht schon genial aus, du verstehst.

*GM:	Wurde der nicht Blazer geschrieben...?*

Blaser: Den Namen gab's schon, aber du scheinst dich ja in der Machinima-Szene auszukennen.

Blaser: Sehr bemerkenswert!

*GM:	Zumindest ein paar gute Videos kenne ich, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Blaser: Nun, wenn du diesen schicken Blaser hier in was großes, tolles verwandelst, wäre das echt super nett, und du wirst es nicht vergessen! ;-)

Blaser: Immerhin habe ich heute Geburtstag.

Blaser: Nicht wirklich, wollte nur noch einen Grund finden.

*GM:	Ich wollte gerade sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Blaser: Komm, heut haben wir Samstag. Deutschland ist 2. bei der EM geworden.. Gründe genug? *hust* :-D

*GM:	Das ist aber schon eine Weile her...*

Blaser: Nunja, aber es tut immer noch im Herzen weh.. :-D

*GM:	Ein wenig, ja.*

Blaser: Du kannst dir auch gerne aussuchen in was du mich verwandelst, ich bin mit allem zufrieden, und es wäre super nett und ein wirklich klasse Abschluss, für dieses doch sehr unterhaltsame Gespräch, nicht wahr?

Blaser: Ich mein, wozu hast du die Fähigkeit? ;-)

*GM:	Wer sagt denn, daß ich sie habe.

GM:	Ich kann dir höchstens ein wenig was zu Futterun und zu Trinken anbieten. Wie wäre das?*

Blaser:	Nunja, auf Terrordar wurde jemand in Gruul verwandelt - Was sagste dazu? ;-)

*GM:	Er wurde nicht verwandelt. Sollte er das erzählen, erzählt er die Unwahrheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Blaser: Ich habe einen Screenie davon, ehrlich jetzt.

*GM:	Das er Gruul war, habe ich nie abgestritten. Aber er wurde mit Sicherheit nicht von uns verwandelt.*

Blaser: Wie denn sonst? Einen geheimen Gruul-Saft von dem man noch nichts weiß? ;-)

*GM:	Ich kann Dir nur was Normales zu trinken anbieten.

GM:	Keinen Gruul-Saft, leider.

GM:	Also?*

Blaser: Normales zu trinken, dafür hab ich meinen Mage. Aber der GM, der kann Großes, UNFASSBARES!

Blaser: Nein, also wenn du es echt nicht kannst und nicht willst, ist das okay. ;-)

*GM: 	Ja, zum Beispiel Nektar.*

Ihr bekommt einen Gegenstand: [Erntedanknektar]

*GM: 	So welchen.*

Blaser: Aber es ist sehr, sehr schade.

*GM:	Manchmal muß man sich an die Regeln halten.*

Blaser: Du kannst mich auch, da ich dich so genervt habe, in ein doofes Schaaf verwandeln! ;-)

*GM:	Aber ich glaube, Du bist fast etwas dunkel für den echten Blazer, nicht?*

Blaser: Hm, hast 'ne bessere Kleidung?

*GM:	Für mich oder für dich?*

Blaser: ..Beides?! :-D

*GM:	Ich sprach von der Hautfarbe, eigentlich.*

Blaser: Ja, da hast du Recht. Du kannst mich ja einer Haut-Operation unterziehen, obwohl ich bezweifle das du das kannst.

*GM: 	Ich habe den eigentlichen Herrn blasser in Erinnerung.*

Blaser: Blaser - blasser - Blazer.. Muwhahahaha

*GM:	Stimmt, ich könnte höchstens mit einem Vorschlaghammer dein Gesicht operieren.

GM:	Und ich bezweifle, daß es dadurch heller wird.*

Blaser: Höchstens roter, Blut und so.

*GM:	Richtig.

GM: 	Aber gut - ich muß wirklich langsam weiter, Blaser.*

Blaser: Schade, schade... *flüster* Verwandlung.. *flüster*

*GM:	Nein. =P Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, wie gesagt.*

Blaser: Was dir gefällt, wie wärs mit deinem Lieblingstier.
*
GM:	Ein Schnabeltier? Gibt's in Warcraft gar nicht, glaube ich.*

Blaser: Naja, ich kann dich ja nicht anschreiben, ich glaube das es ein "nächstes Mal" nicht geben wird, oder? :-(

*GM:	Du könntest nach mir fragen, aber ich kann nichts garantieren.

GM:	Stormwind braucht mich...*

Blaser: :-D

Blaser: Aber kann man ernsthaft mit einem Ticket nach einem GM fragen?

*GM:	Wie gesagt, ich kann nichts versichern, aber Grüße kommem meistens immer an.*

Blaser:	Wow, mal wieder was dazu gelernt.

Blaser: Naja, wie wärs, ich schreibe dich nochmal am Ende deiner Schicht an. ;-)

*GM:	Du kannst mich leider nicht anschreiben, und ich kann dir nicht verraten wann meine Arbeitszeiten sind. Wie gesagt, du kannst es über ein GM Ticket probieren.

GM:	Außerdem wirst du sicher schon im Bett sein, wenn ich fertig bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Blaser: Oh, dann scheint es ja noch ne lange Nacht für dich zu werden. Tut mir Leid.

*GM:	Keine Sorge, mir macht meine Arbeit Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GM:	Gut, dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, Blaser, und noch viel Spaß in World of Warcraft, ich grüße Arthas von dir, wenn ich ihn mal wieder sehe. Auf dann! *

Blaser: Danke, dir auch. Und lass Arthas ausrichten, dass er sich mal wirklich ne rote Unterwäsche besorgt. ;-)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß,
Blaser ;-D


----------



## Sylor (3. August 2008)

des ist so geil
du solltest mehr davon machen


----------



## seymerbo (3. August 2008)

lol geilo


----------



## Gocu (3. August 2008)

naja was GMs so alles machen wenn denen langweilig ist, aber interessant mal zu hören wie GMs auch "normal" sprechen und was die für meinungen haben, außer Ihre Makros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (3. August 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich,warum meine Tickets so spät beantwortet werden xD


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich,warum meine Tickets so spät beantwortet werden xD



Lol, sorry :-D


----------



## G0DL1K3 (3. August 2008)

Mhm sorry, wenn ich misstrauisch bin, aber ich würd schwer auf Pserver tippen...
Aber nett zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> Mhm sorry, wenn ich misstrauisch bin, aber ich würd schwer auf Pserver tippen...
> Aber nett zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann dir Server per PM sagen, kannst mich gerne anwhispern und vorbeikommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinamori (3. August 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> lol geilo




schaut doch mal links oben da steht sein name noch


----------



## Weyalin (3. August 2008)

Hat was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. August 2008)

nett^^


----------



## Korgor (3. August 2008)

> GM: Stimmt, ich könnte höchstens mit einem Vorschlaghammer dein Gesicht operieren.
> 
> GM: Und ich bezweifle, daß es dadurch heller wird.
> 
> ...



Das war richtig nice.


----------



## dastroyerx (3. August 2008)

hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (3. August 2008)

voll geil_) Arthas und rote unterwäsche xD höchstens herzchen unterwäsche^^ xDDD


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (3. August 2008)

WoW fast erschrekend das es auch mal GM's gibt die sich für den Spieler zeit nehmen da hattest du echt mal glück 

Wir brauchen mehr solcher GM's ! ! !


----------



## Superah (3. August 2008)

hehe nicht schlecht... ich hab auch schon mal mit nem gm geschrieben...... aber das is sehr unterschiedlich die meisten lehnen dich gleich ab!
so einen wie du hattest gibts selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> WoW fast erschrekend das es auch mal GM's gibt die sich für den Spieler zeit nehmen da hattest du echt mal glück
> 
> Wir brauchen mehr solcher GM's ! ! !



Ja, also das Gespräch hat sich ungefähr auf 45 Minuten hingezogen... ;-)


----------



## Gnolius (3. August 2008)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> Mhm sorry, wenn ich misstrauisch bin, aber ich würd schwer auf Pserver tippen...
> Aber nett zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Könnt ihr nicht einfach mal glauben , das das echt ist?


----------



## ChiaDharma (3. August 2008)

auch wenns echt is,ist es trotzdem langweilig.


----------



## Netro1993 (3. August 2008)

dazu kann man nur eins sagen.........LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (3. August 2008)

yeah baby babääm wie geil xD


----------



## Grimbartor (3. August 2008)

GM's Sind Nett Keine Frage aber, Ich Dachte das man bei sowas GM's garnicht drauf achten und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GM's Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD!

mFG,
Grimi!


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Grimbartor schrieb:


> GM's Ftw



Das würde ich nicht verallgemeinern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anticipation (3. August 2008)

gestern mit raid vor maggi gestanden..... war ziemlich buggy....
ticket geschrieben... 3 stunden später noch keine antwort.....

ich bedanke mich bei dir und allen anderen die genauso sinnlose tickets schreiben, und die wartenzeiten somit in die länge ziehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (3. August 2008)

Das waren alles Makros!


----------



## Stonewhip (3. August 2008)

Ich glaub, ich als Spieler (eines RAID's), der ein "dringenderes" Problem hat, und deswegen ein Ticket eröffnet, wäre ziemlich mies gelaunt, wenn ich erführe, das die GM's sich als Animateure für gelangweilte Lv1er einspannen lassen und ich (bzw. der RAID) deswegen unnötig warten müssten. Es soll ja manchmal auch sowas wie "Respawnzeiten für Instanzmobs" geben.. Hab ich mal irgendwo gehört.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lustig ist's schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (3. August 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich als Spieler (eines RAID's), der ein "dringenderes" Problem hat, und deswegen ein Ticket eröffnet, wäre ziemlich mies gelaunt, wenn ich erführe, das die GM's sich als Animateure für gelangweilte Lv1er einspannen lassen und ich (bzw. der RAID) deswegen unnötig warten müssten. Es soll ja manchmal auch sowas wie "Respawnzeiten für Instanzmobs" geben.. Hab ich mal irgendwo gehört..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, denke das ist kein problem. sowas kommt ja nicht häufig vor. wirklich blockieren tun nur solche deppen, die ihre eigenen fehler ausgemerzt haben wollen, und dann 30 tickets eröffnen und mitm gm diskutieren wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (3. August 2008)

anticipation schrieb:


> gestern mit raid vor maggi gestanden..... war ziemlich buggy....
> ticket geschrieben... 3 stunden später noch keine antwort.....
> 
> ich bedanke mich bei dir und allen anderen die genauso sinnlose tickets schreiben, und die wartenzeiten somit in die länge ziehen..
> ...






Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich als Spieler (eines RAID's), der ein "dringenderes" Problem hat, und deswegen ein Ticket eröffnet, wäre ziemlich mies gelaunt, wenn ich erführe, das die GM's sich als Animateure für gelangweilte Lv1er einspannen lassen und ich (bzw. der RAID) deswegen unnötig warten müssten. Es soll ja manchmal auch sowas wie "Respawnzeiten für Instanzmobs" geben.. Hab ich mal irgendwo gehört..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achte mal auf die Uhrzeit wann er das Ticket geschrieben hast, ich vermute mal, dass ihr Abends die Tickets geschrieben habt, so zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr, da ist Hauptspielzeit und sprich die meisten Tickets.


----------



## Juudra (3. August 2008)

Naja is schon witzig aber auch bissl gemein weil andere auf ihr ticket warten :/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (3. August 2008)

Gibt es nur sehr selten! 
Bei mir hat sich auch mal so einer gemeldet aber ich hatte nicht so viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (3. August 2008)

LOL Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (3. August 2008)

echt geil so ein GM...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (3. August 2008)

Hab ich auchmal gemacht und  ähnlichen blödsinn erlebt xD


----------



## deaduck (3. August 2008)

40 Gold auf Level 1 O.o


----------



## Gen91 (3. August 2008)

hhm wenn alle "Kunden" -Gespräche so angenehm wären wie mit dir würde ich mich als GM bewerben. Leider sind die restlichen 98% der Gespräche wohl nich so toll.


----------



## Tidoc (3. August 2008)

andere die hilfe brauchen müssen wegen solchen sinnlose tickets länger warten ...


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

deaduck schrieb:


> 40 Gold auf Level 1 O.o



Bank Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (3. August 2008)

XD nice^^
Den Anhänger hab ich auch mit dem Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (3. August 2008)

Lustig ;D


----------



## Tsukaza (3. August 2008)

einerseits witzig anderseits scheisse wegen solchen sachen müssen andere stunden aufm gm antwort warten...


----------



## Tomtek (3. August 2008)

Geil^^ muss au irwas so in der Art machen aber mir fällt nie was ein ;(


----------



## KenosDark (3. August 2008)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Blaser:	Wobei, das kam doch nur da Mograines' Sohn Mograine umgebracht hat, richtig?
> 
> *GM:	Renault Mograine hat seinen Vater ja eben wegen des Ashbringers umgebracht.*
> 
> ...


*deut*


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Ja, ich hab's verstanden. Ist ja nicht so das ich's regelmäßig mache. Außerdem sagte er ja, dass er nebenbei auch mit anderen Spielern chattet. Ist ja nicht so das ich ihn für mich beschlagnahme.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (3. August 2008)

Da da links (das andere links :-P) ist n kleiner Mond, dh es war zwichen 21Uhr und 9Uhr. wenn ich die Zeit jetzt noch richtig deute ist es da 4:45 und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr um die Zeit allesamt die GM sprechen wollt.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> Da da links (das andere links :-P) ist n kleiner Mond, dh es war zwichen 21Uhr und 9Uhr. wenn ich die Zeit jetzt noch richtig deute ist es da 4:45 und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr um die Zeit allesamt die GM sprechen wollt.



Du könntest auch einfach auf die Uhr gucken, die zum Schluss 21:48 Uhr angezeigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

sry aber ich glaub dir einfach nich, dass sich das so auf nem offi server zugetragen hat.

und besonders "geil" fand ich das gespräch auch nich.


----------



## TerrorFreak (3. August 2008)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich scheiße, mal einfach nicht das Vertrauen zu haben und etwas zu glauben. Aber naja, wenn du willst schreibe ich dir gerne per PM den Realm.


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. August 2008)

Langweilig und bescheuert. Weil: Wo is der Witz?


----------



## bone91 (3. August 2008)

Du bist nervig.
Der GM tut mir leid, du bist ihm am Ende einfach nurnoch auf den Piss gegangen.
"Verwandeln, ich bin ein stures kleines Kind, verwandel mich!11" so ungefähr kommts rüber.
Aber ansonsten Nett.


----------



## Anarchic (3. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Langweilig und bescheuert. Weil: Wo is der Witz?




Wenns dich nicht interessiert....warum postest du dann eigentlich hier?


----------



## koxer92 (3. August 2008)

also ich muss sagen das ich dieses gespräch echt toll finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will auch mal so einen netten gm erwischen ^^
und ich finde das klasse das gm´s sich auch mal mit den wow spielern unterhält, so ist die atmosphäre untereinander dann viel lockerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich wäre dafür das jeder gm 1 std von seiner arbeitszeit fürs labbern mit wow playern verwenden muss, schließlich kann so der gm ihn fragen was ihn nich so an wow passt oder was er toll findet und das würde blizz / wow spielern schließlich auch viel weiter bringen da sich vllt so die probleme auflösen von alleine ohne gm ticket....
und außerdem is das doch recht funny das man mal mit einem gm ein paar zeilen austausch und etwas tratsch, is mal eine abwechslung als immer nur dieses scheiß /2 rumgespamme in den hauptstädten....

also ich würde mich freuen wenn du weiterhin sowas machst und das hier reinpostest fand ich echt klasse

mfg


----------



## Karius (3. August 2008)

Das find ich mal richtig nett ^^. Hab überwiegend langweilige Makrospamzombis gehabt. Sowas ist echt mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ein paar nette hab ich inzwischen auch erwischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings nichts was dem auch nur annähernd gleich käme ^^


----------



## kolopol (3. August 2008)

Ziemlich cool


----------



## dmix (3. August 2008)

privat server...


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Zum 3. Mal: Nein.


----------



## Arkoras (3. August 2008)

bone91 schrieb:


> Du bist nervig.
> Der GM tut mir leid, du bist ihm am Ende einfach nurnoch auf den Piss gegangen.
> "Verwandeln, ich bin ein stures kleines Kind, verwandel mich!11" so ungefähr kommts rüber.
> Aber ansonsten Nett.



Naja, vielleicht war es ja schon spät und um 4 uhr morgens werden doch wohl nicht sooo viele Tickets geschrieben, oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakensang (3. August 2008)

Und auf welchem privatserver haste das Gespräch geführt?


----------



## G0DL1K3 (3. August 2008)

Sorry, ich glaubs dir echt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin aber auch von Natur aus eher Misstrauisch...

Und was soll es bringen, wenn du mir deinen Server whisperst?
Nen Lvl 1 Char kann man jederzeit erstellen

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmix (3. August 2008)

Null icons im interface lvl 1 und 40g nix inder tasche was is mit dem standart kram.= pserver


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht, ich will jetzt nicht einer der Nerds sein die Threads suchen um "FAKE" rein zu schreiben um alle flamen zu können, aber entweder haben sich die Regeln der GMs um ein ziemliches verändert oder es ist ein Privater Server. Gab ja in letzter Zeit mehrere dieser Gespräche... 
Das letzte mal als ich einen GM auf den Real Servern gesehen habe, war das in der Beta...


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

das zeigt mal wieder dass gm's auch nur menschen sind und hin und wieder mal ein wenig abwechslung brauchen...
ich denke es gibt einige gm's die sich einfach aus spass am job mit den spielern unterhalten und vielleicht auch ein wenig über das ticket hinaus mit ihnen reden... ich hab z.b. mal mit einem gm wegen dem em-halbfinale gewettet.


----------



## Drakensang (3. August 2008)

Ich hab auch auf LvL 1 40g

xD ne sagmal, welcher Privatserver war des?


*Fake, aber nice*
und außerdem, meinste ein GM is so unsachlich? das würde den den job kosten


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Also ich fands echt cool.

auch wenn sich andere drüber aufregen, ok gut schon klar das tickets lange dauern aber das hatt ja nicht meistens was mit sowas zu tun er hatt j a auch gesagt  wenn ihr das richtig gelesen habt das er nicht nur ein ticket bearbeitet also macht er ja mehrere z.b. 4-5 oder so wer weiß da kann das auch mal bischen länger dauern aber das das bei dir 4-5 stunden gedauert hatt ist schon bischen scheiße aber naja kommt ja auch drauf an wann man die schreibt und wenn ihr am sonntag nachmittag raidenw art dann ist das net so schlimm weil dort ja viele online sind naja

an den schreibe 

echt super nicht viele gm´s zeigen sich habe das bei uns am karazhan raid mal gehabt weil mal wieder wer nen falschen ring genommen hatt naja kam gm und hatt uns echt in fledermäuse verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war schon echt lustig 

ohh habe die screens gefunden hier ^^ mache aber denn namen weg will net das er ärger bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war echt lustig xD


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Wegen den 40g, er ist sein Bankchar! Es gibt schon viele Leute die sich "Reserven" Anlegen. Hab auf meinen auch 500g, falls ich irgendwann mal zu wenig Geld für Buffood oder was anderes Raid pflichtiges hab.

Doch was mich an den Gespräch stört ist die Kleinigkeit, dass er dir ein Item gegeben hat! Auch wenn es keinen Sinn hat, es würde ihn den job kosten!


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

omg ey hört doch mal auf mit privat server echt habt ihr noch nie nen bank char gehabt hallo der is halt lv 1 und ist alles aufer bank bei mir so zu mindestens halt BANK CHAR !!!


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Wow.. Also ich bin echt baff. Diese Unerstellungen sind ja der Hammer.

Bei meinem Bank-Char habe ich halt das Interface deaktiviert, wozu auch einstellen? Und ich würde sagen 40g sind extrem wenig für einen Bankchar. Auf meinem Hauptrealm hat mein Bankchar weit über 500g.


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Sroka schrieb:


> omg ey hört doch mal auf mit privat server echt habt ihr noch nie nen bank char gehabt hallo der is halt lv 1 und ist alles aufer bank bei mir so zu mindestens halt BANK CHAR !!!



Jaaaaahaaa, aber es gibt Regeln an die sich GMs halten, davon hat der GM schon 2 gebrochen = er kann sich nen neuen job suchen.


----------



## Thorat (3. August 2008)

Drakensang schrieb:


> Ich hab auch auf LvL 1 40g
> 
> xD ne sagmal, welcher Privatserver war des?
> 
> ...



So, also bei so einer hirnrissigen stupiden Antwort, muss ich gleich mal die Flamer-Tour aufziehen:

ahahaha, was bistn du fürn noob, das ist sein bankchar falls das dein Erdnussgrosses Spatzenhirn noch nicht gemerkt hat. Und ausserdem war der GM immer sachlich, also spuck hier nicht Töne herum, von denen du sowieso keine Ahnung hast! Schlag mal beim Duden "Sachlich" auf, dann kannste weiterreden! Und zu:



> das würde den den job kosten


Du warst sicher auch mal GM, darum weisst du das auch oder?! Einfach mal ruhig sein wenn man keine Ahnung hat!


MfG

PS: Mir platzt bei so vielen Besserwissern gleich der Kopf!

Edit will sagen: Shukraina, ich würde diese blöden Antworten einfach ignorieren, dahinter sitzen Leute, die im Leben zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen haben / bekommen. Und sich hier jetzt gross machen wollen, in dem Sie von Sachen sprechen, von denen sie soviel wissen, wie über das andere Geschlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (3. August 2008)

das


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Jaaaaahaaa, aber es gibt Regeln an die sich GMs halten, davon hat der GM schon 2 gebrochen = er kann sich nen neuen job suchen.




ja gut das stimmt auch wieder aber naja schon doof aber hoffe mal net das er seinen job dardurch verloren hatt er hatt ja eig auch keine epic´s items oder iwas gesagt was er net darf auser dem so ein kleiner nektar is ja net schlimm davon wird ja nicht das spiel gleich für den betroffenen gleich imba oder so er hatt halt nur nen nektar auserdem kamm das angebot ja uch von ihm (gm) und net vom schreiber von daher weiß der gm auch was er gemacht hatt und doof sind die ja net. habe mal ein gespräch mit einem gm gehabt die sitzten ja net alle in paris manche machen das ja auch von zu hause aus oder von einem andern punkt aus... vondaher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Jaaaaahaaa, aber es gibt Regeln an die sich GMs halten, davon hat der GM schon 2 gebrochen = er kann sich nen neuen job suchen.



woher sollte denn blizzard das mitbekommen, wenn shukraina ihn nicht verpetzen würde?
ham die ein generelles chatlog oder müssen gm's ihre ticketbearbeitungen mitsamt screens protokollieren?


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Mavvy schrieb:


> woher sollte denn blizzard das mitbekommen, wenn shukraina ihn nicht verpetzen würde?
> ham die ein generelles chatlog oder müssen gm's ihre ticketbearbeitungen mitsamt screens protokollieren?




alos so viel ich weiß sind die ja eig nicht ingame die sitzten halt vorm pc und bekommen so wie e-mail und dann ka kenne mich da nicht so aus. aber die können sich ja im spile unsichtbar machen also ka weiß net genau aber die bekommen diese nachricht wie ne e-mail und dann sind die warscheinlich in sowas wie ein post fach und vill wird der chat mit geschrieben ka glaube mal die haben son chat log wie sone schreibmaschine die alles aufnimmt und dann z.b. in text dokument rein packt damit man nach vollziehn kann wie viele gm ticket der und der gm an dem tag z.b. gemacht hatt


----------



## Drakensang (3. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> So, also bei so einer hirnrissigen stupiden Antwort, muss ich gleich mal die Flamer-Tour aufziehen:
> 
> ahahaha, was bistn du fürn noob, das ist sein bankchar falls das dein Erdnussgrosses Spatzenhirn noch nicht gemerkt hat. Und ausserdem war der GM immer sachlich, also spuck hier nicht Töne herum, von denen du sowieso keine Ahnung hast! Schlag mal beim Duden "Sachlich" auf, dann kannste weiterreden! Und zu:[/QUOTEn]
> Was wills du kleiner Zwockl denn, nen Bankchar mitm Ruhestein und sons nix und 40g?
> ...


----------



## Amowiel (3. August 2008)

Das ist bestimmt ein Fake da der GM dieses Schmuckstück anhat, das wunder mich am meisten..


----------



## Steel (3. August 2008)

Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm wenn man ihm einem Nektar gibt... 1. auf lvl als bankchar bringt das eh nicht viel 2. kann man es glaub ich nicht verkaufen weil es von dem erntedankfest ist und es ist seelengebunden sofern ich mich recht erinnere

mfg
Steel


----------



## Bloofy (3. August 2008)

geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Amowiel schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt ein Fake da der GM dieses Schmuckstück anhat, das wunder mich am meisten..




du weißt aber schon das gm´s sich einfach items nehmen oder besser gesagt herstellen können ne ^^ und schmuck sieht man ja net wenn man ihn so anguckt auserdem die haben ja diese gm sachen an weiß net ob es die auf p server gibt glaube mal net oder besser gesagt würde mich wundern weil eig auf son privat server laufen die gm´s doch mit denn dicksten sachen rum ( video´s gesehen) wie z.b. ka iwelche selbst erstellen items


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2008)

wenn´s n privat server wäre, dann würde sich der gm doch net so zieren den schnell mal zu verwandeln oder?


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

Sroka schrieb:


> alos so viel ich weiß sind die ja eig nicht ingame die sitzten halt vorm pc und bekommen so wie e-mail und dann ka kenne mich da nicht so aus. aber die können sich ja im spile unsichtbar machen also ka weiß net genau aber die bekommen diese nachricht wie ne e-mail und dann sind die warscheinlich in sowas wie ein post fach und vill wird der chat mit geschrieben ka glaube mal die haben son chat log wie sone schreibmaschine die alles aufnimmt und dann z.b. in text dokument rein packt damit man nach vollziehn kann wie viele gm ticket der und der gm an dem tag z.b. gemacht hatt



ja ich hatte auch keine ahnung, das waren vielmehr fragen als zurechtweisungen^^
aber stell dir mal den aufwand vor, wenn die gm's alle eine art kindermädchen haben müssten, die ihre gespräche mitlesen... das wär ein unglaublicher kostenaufwand für blizz und daher kann ich mir es nicht so ganz vorstellen und denke eher dass blizz den gm's da in den beziehungen weitesgehend vertraut.


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Mavvy schrieb:


> woher sollte denn blizzard das mitbekommen, wenn shukraina ihn nicht verpetzen würde?
> ham die ein generelles chatlog oder müssen gm's ihre ticketbearbeitungen mitsamt screens protokollieren?



Du unterschätzt Blizzard,

 Ein Wochenprotokoll muss bei den jeweiligen Lead GM abgegeben werden, in diesen müssen laut Vereinbarung
1. Alle von dem jeweiligen GM gesperrten Accounts und Grund angegeben werden.
2. Alle von dem jeweiligen GM gegebenen Items und der Grund angegeben werden. 
3. Bugs müssen reported werden.
4. Grund Probleme der Spieler, die oft aufgetreten sind. 

Daraufhin wird von dem Lead GM alles überprüft. (über Logs, für jeden GM einer.) Treten Unklarheiten wie der Nektar auf, die nicht Protokolliert wurden wird dies noch einmal per Gespräch mit dem GM besprochen, handelt es sich dann wirklich um einen Bruch der Regeln wird man gegen den GM vorgehen.


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn´s n privat server wäre, dann würde sich der gm doch net so zieren den schnell mal zu verwandeln oder?




Das stimmt allerdings hmmm aber muss er wissen ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbartor (3. August 2008)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht verallgemeinern..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, Ich hatte nie ein Problem und lange warte Zeiten... Bei mir hats immer nur Max. 10min gebraucht...!
Und habe bisher um die 6 Tickets Geschreiben. Glaub Ich!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher find Ich GM's sehr nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mFG,
Grimi


----------



## Drakensang (3. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn´s n privat server wäre, dann würde sich der gm doch net so zieren den schnell mal zu verwandeln oder?


Es sollte doch halbwegs echt rüber kommen


----------



## Steel (3. August 2008)

Ich verstehs auch nicht ich hab um die 7 Tickets geschreiben und immer nach 5 minuten einen der mir immer geholfen hat


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Würde ja Grundsätzlich stimmen, dass der GM sich auf den Privaten Server anders verhalten würde, aber schon mal daran gedacht das alles gestellt sein kann? 
GM=2ter Account und man Spricht mit sich selber, indem man einfach 2x WoW offen hat. 
Ein Freund spielt den GM und man redet abgesprochen miteinander.

Es gibt viele kranke Menschen die alles versuchen um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, ich will damit nicht sagen das der Threadersteller dies ist. 
Vielleicht stimmt es, vielleicht nicht... Kann niemand 100% sagen!


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt Blizzard,
> 
> Ein Wochenprotokoll muss bei den jeweiligen Lead GM abgegeben werden, in diesen müssen laut Vereinbarung
> 1. Alle von dem jeweiligen GM gesperrten Accounts und Grund angegeben werden.
> ...



mir scheint als hätte ich blizzard da wirklich unterschätzt^^ aber gut danke soll nicht wieder vorkommen!


----------



## Vaan (3. August 2008)

hmm... 10000% fake....

...nen gm würde sich keine 45min zeit nehmen - auch wenn die eig nix tuen (was man zumindest glaubt) haben die was besseres zu tun als sich über sowas zu unterhalten.
...der gm würde seinen job verlieren weil wie wir wissen dürfen/sollten sich die gms nicht öffentlich bzw sichtlich aufm realm herum bewegen...

und noch was: warum hat der gm im ersten bild pvp an? und nachher nicht mehr...


----------



## Galgameth (3. August 2008)

GM: Stimmt, ich könnte höchstens mit einem Vorschlaghammer dein Gesicht operieren.

GM: Und ich bezweifle, daß es dadurch heller wird.

ROFL! Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt geile Story. Es hat sich sehr gelohnt das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast und diese Story hier geschrieben hast. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. August 2008)

Ich hatte mal nen GM gebetten sich zu zeigen als ich ne quest net abgeben könnte wollte entlich mal ein sehn.
Er kamm auch und hat nen paar Makros gepostet da habe ich mein Gildenmeber such Makro gepostet und er meinte er würde drauf zurück kommen^^

Sry das etwas geschwerzt ist aber ich habe es mal auf Rücksicht der andern beteiligten und auch der Gilde gemacht da nicht alle umbedingt wollen das man ihre Namen jedem zeigt, aber ich denke man kanns auch so gut genug erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Mavvy schrieb:


> mir scheint als hätte ich blizzard da wirklich unterschätzt^^ aber gut danke soll nicht wieder vorkommen!



Ist einfach eine paranoide Firma! Hab mich beworben, sie haben mich als qualifiziert gesehen und schickten mir schöne Post mit über 20 Seiten Vereinbarungen. Ich sollte nur unterschreiben und es wieder zurückschicken, dann hätte ich ein zweites Vorstellungsgespräch. 

War mir aber dann zu schlimm! Weiß nicht ob es diese Regel noch gibt, (war vor ca. einem Jahr) aber man darf überhaupt nichts... Vom kleinsten Politischen Thema bis zum Online gehen mit dem GM Charakter! (Gibt es auch regeln)


----------



## KaNx (3. August 2008)

Ich sage dir 100%, dass das ein Fake auf einem P-Server ist !

1. Ein GM darf dir keine Items geben, sonst wird er gefeuert
2. Ein GM darf sich nicht blicken lasssen
3. Den Namen Blaser denke ich mal, hat auf jedem normalen Server schon wer. Sodass wenn du wen neues anfängst eig stehen müsste "Name wird schon verwendet". Da Blaser ein denke ich mal sehr verbreiteter Name ist!!
4. Du allgemein bist unglaubwürdig

Danke 
#bye


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> Ich sage dir 100%, dass das ein Fake auf einem P-Server ist !
> 
> 1. Ein GM darf dir keine Items geben, sonst wird er gefeuert
> 2. Ein GM darf sich nicht blicken lasssen
> ...




1. Ham wa schon mitbekommen...
2. Was spricht dagegen? Nenn mir einen vernünftigen Grund!
3. Der Char könnte doch möglicherweise schon länger bestehen, es spricht absolut nichts dagegen, dass der Char               Blaser heissen darf
4. Was ist bitteschön an den Aussagen von Shukraina unglaubwürdig?


----------



## Radition (3. August 2008)

hehe ziemlich geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (3. August 2008)

Woah hammergeil!
Würd mich freuen bald nochmal sowas von dir zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub das probier ich demnächst auch mal!^^


----------



## antileet (3. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> Ich sage dir 100%, dass das ein Fake auf einem P-Server ist !
> 
> 1. Ein GM darf dir keine Items geben, sonst wird er gefeuert
> 2. Ein GM darf sich nicht blicken lasssen
> ...


natürlich darf ein gm anderen spielern items geben - zum beispiel bei nem loot-bug oder falsches item gekauft..
ein gm darf sich wohl zeigen oder denkst du etwa die hocken nur auf ihrer GM-insel irgendwo in wow..

um zum thema zurück zukommen - ich persönlich fands lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (3. August 2008)

zum einen cool zum andren: hast du nichts bessres zu tun als GMs zu nerven die stattdessen tickets von leuten bearbeiten könnten die ernsthafte probleme haben ????Oo


----------



## Drakensang (3. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Woah hammergeil!
> Würd mich freuen bald nochmal sowas von dir zu lesen
> 
> 
> ...


Lern Bilder zu manipulieren oder geh aufn Privat Server (was illegal ist), dann ist auch das bei dir möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (3. August 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> auch wenns echt is,ist es trotzdem langweilig.



neidisch? xDD


----------



## Gnomthebest (3. August 2008)

auch wenns ein nettes gespräch ist:

Lasst doch bitte mal die GMs in Ruhe, es gibt Leute die wirklich einen GM sprechen müssen (auch mitten in der Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Christblade (3. August 2008)

nicht jeder hat so viel glück mit den gms.

hier mein beispiel von heute: 

Oh mann, heute hatte ich einen GM der mal gar nicht ging. 
Hintergrund: ich switchte heute durch meine Chars und sah bei meinem kleinsten Twink, dass ich Post erhalten hatte. Diese Post war von Blizz und startete eine Aufgabe wo ich dann den Diablostein bekam. Da ich ähnliches von den Pets aus Collectors Edition kenne, habe ich auf meinen Main geloggt und wollte da das Pet auch abholen, da ich davon ausging dass das was neues sei für CE-Besitzer der BC-Version. Doch mein Main hatte keine Post. 

Also loggte ich wieder auf meinen Twink um und öffnete ein Ticket, weil ich wissen wollte, warum nur dieser Char die Aufgabe für den Diablostein bekommen hat. 

Nach 30-60 Minuten meldete sich dann der GM Yaeshte. Dieser verstand zuerst mein Problem nicht. Erst als ich ihm dass dann noch mal schilderte, dass meine anderen Chars die Ingamepost nicht erhalten haben, hat er das ganze mal untersucht und stellte dann fest, dass mir der Diablostein nicht zusteht, da ich die CE-Version für WOW normal nicht besitze. 

Danach folgte eine Schimpfarie, ich habe das Problem nicht sofort gemeldet und das dies ja wohl das letzte sei, den Diablostein zu unterschlagen. Er hat das ganze dann echt so hingestellt, als wär ich auf die Blizz-Server gegangen und hätt ihn mir da geklaut. Die anderen Schimpferein lasse ich einfach mal weg. 

Zwischen erhalt des Diablosteins und öffnen des Tickets waren max. 5 Minuten vergangen. 

Der GM hat mir den Diablostein dann aus dem Inventar geholt, mich vom Server gekickt und sich mit den Worten verabschiedet : " Gut, dann werde ich eine Notiz über dich setzen müssen, wegen der Unterschlagung von unrechtmäßig erworbenen Besitz" 

Ich bin echt kurz vorm Platzen. 

Was soll man denn noch mehr machen, als sofort ein Ticket aufzumachen, um das Problem zu klären? 
Ich wußte nicht dass es den Diablostein nur für CE Besitzer der normalen WOW-Version gibt und dachte es sei einfach ein Problem, wodurch die anderen Chars diesen nicht bekommen haben. Bei meine BC CE-Version war es auch so, dass bei allen neuen Chars die Pets ingame geliefert wurden. 

Ich bin echt enttäuscht über eine solche GM-Leistung und sage ganz deutlich : ICH LASSE MICH VON EUCH NICHT BESCHIMPFEN. UND ICH HABE NICHTS UNRECHTMÄßIGES ERWORBEN. IHR HABT MIR DAS TEIL ZUGESCHICKT.


----------



## KaNx (3. August 2008)

so der Beweis .. ich habe den Namen Blaser durch das WoW Arsenal, wo jeder Char ob er es will oder nicht verzeichnet ist, laufen lassen. Da kommen viele Blaser auf allen Servern ... aber keiner Stufe 1 .. 

Du bist am Arsch ..
hehe
also lüg unsere Comm nicht voll!

Danke
#Bye

LINK: http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all


----------



## Arithos (3. August 2008)

dämlich, lass die doch arbeiten ^^ andere spieler warten mit nem echten problem und du machst hier so müll ^^


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> so der Beweis .. ich habe den Namen Blaser durch das WoW Arsenal, wo jeder Char ob er es will oder nicht verzeichnet ist, laufen lassen. Da kommen viele Blaser auf allen Servern ... aber keiner Stufe 1 ..
> 
> Du bist am Arsch ..
> hehe
> ...


 du weißt aber schon das lv 1 chars nicht im arsenal angezeigt werden ne ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmix (3. August 2008)

wenn er das wüsste würde ers nicht posten^^


----------



## Müllermilch (3. August 2008)

wahahaha ich bin für nen GMgespräch sammel thread =d


----------



## Schlamm (3. August 2008)

Sroka schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon das lv 1 chars nicht im arsenal angezeigt werden ne ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZITAT(KaNx @ 3.08.2008, 15:50) 
so der Beweis .. ich habe den Namen Blaser durch das WoW Arsenal, wo jeder Char ob er es will oder nicht verzeichnet ist, laufen lassen. Da kommen viele Blaser auf allen Servern ... aber keiner Stufe 1 .. 

Du bist am Arsch ..
hehe
also lüg unsere Comm nicht voll!

Danke
#Bye


Argh peinlich KaNx^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

LOL!!!!

ähm.. geil ich wusste nie das man gms auch treffen kann in wald von elwynn...also hab noch nie ein gesehen...wie kam es dazu das einer vor dir stand????


----------



## Seryma (3. August 2008)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fake, da (wie man auf Bild 2 sieht) der GM ein Trinket trägt... GM's dürfen aber nur die Robe, die Kapuze und die Schuhe anhaben... schaut euch welche an, ihr werdet keinen mit Trinket finden... ihr könnt ja fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Ihr alle mit euren Fakes immer ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Vaan schrieb:


> hmm... 10000% fake....
> 
> ...nen gm würde sich keine 45min zeit nehmen - auch wenn die eig nix tuen (was man zumindest glaubt) haben die was besseres zu tun als sich über sowas zu unterhalten.
> ...der gm würde seinen job verlieren weil wie wir wissen dürfen/sollten sich die gms nicht öffentlich bzw sichtlich aufm realm herum bewegen...
> ...


hm jo is bissl komisch.. die robe....warum hat er net gezeigt welche robe das is.. glaub auch net das ein gm sich einfach in wald von elwynn rumbewegt.. ausserdem warum hat der ein kara trinket an =O ???????


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> so der Beweis .. ich habe den Namen Blaser durch das WoW Arsenal, wo jeder Char ob er es will oder nicht verzeichnet ist, laufen lassen. Da kommen viele Blaser auf allen Servern ... aber keiner Stufe 1 ..
> 
> Du bist am Arsch ..
> hehe
> ...



Omfg! Auch wenn es schon oft gesagt wurde: EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Ganos (3. August 2008)

@ Kanx und Nebelvater:

Ihr wisst das bestimmt auch ganz genau, was GMs dürfen und was nich wa xD
Ich wette ihr wart in der Schule auch immer diese Schlauköpfe die scheiße gelabert haben und keine freunde hatten bzw immernoch keine haben, weil sie sich mit solchem scheiß den sie labern keine machen. Da wird es 100%ig Regeln für die Gms geben, die aber auch nur die verdammten Gms kennen und nich irgendso ein möchtegern - intelligenter wie du es bist, Nebelvater xD

Meiner Meinung gilt für dich: einfach mal ruhig sein

Zum TE :

Finde das Gespräch lustig und habe herzlichst gelacht :-D

mfg 

p.s: ja lol, lvl 1 chars werden doch gar nich im arsenal angezeigt mann xDD selfdiss^^
Ganos


_
und es kann natürlich sein, dass es ein fake ist, aber solche leute, die meinen zu wissen was ein gm machen darf und was nicht, regen mich einfach nur auf


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Naja, ich sehe keinen Grund mehr mich zu rechtfertigen, ist ja der Wahnsinn was hier abgezogen wird. Auch interessant ist es, dass alle die jetzt laut "Fake!" schreien, sich nicht trauen mich zu kontaktieren oder mich beweisen lassen, dass es echt ist. Ich glaube einige finden es "cool" mal hier einen auf Klugscheißer zu machen.

Ich wollte einfach nur eine nette Geschichte posten, habe auch mit ein paar Fake-Rufen gerechnet, aber sowas..


----------



## Larandera (3. August 2008)

Why nen Fake?

Hab selber mal ca 15 min mit nem Gm relative Scheiße gebrabellt um ca 2 Uhr nachts^^

Es gibt halt welche die schliesen das Ticket sofort nachdem sie das Gm Makro gepostet haben ob man noch was braucht und es gibt welche die haben Bock auf nen Gespräch da sie derzeit nix zu tun haben^^

Mir hat er sich zwar nicht gezeigt,aber hab net gewusst wie herzhaft manche Gm's über Bärchen(war feral druid) reden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

Ganos schrieb:


> @ Kanx und Nebelvater:
> 
> Ihr wisst das bestimmt auch ganz genau, was GMs dürfen und was nich wa xD




öhm falls du den thread sorgfältig gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen dass nebelvater wohl ahnung hat was ein gm darf:



Nebelvater schrieb:


> Ist einfach eine paranoide Firma! Hab mich beworben, sie haben mich als qualifiziert gesehen und schickten mir schöne Post mit über 20 Seiten Vereinbarungen. Ich sollte nur unterschreiben und es wieder zurückschicken, dann hätte ich ein zweites Vorstellungsgespräch.
> 
> War mir aber dann zu schlimm! Weiß nicht ob es diese Regel noch gibt, (war vor ca. einem Jahr) aber man darf überhaupt nichts... Vom kleinsten Politischen Thema bis zum Online gehen mit dem GM Charakter! (Gibt es auch regeln)


----------



## Camô (3. August 2008)

Sroka schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon das lv 1 chars nicht im arsenal angezeigt werden ne ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ownd xD


----------



## Sroka (3. August 2008)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Naja, ich sehe keinen Grund mehr mich zu rechtfertigen, ist ja der Wahnsinn was hier abgezogen wird. Auch interessant ist es, dass alle die jetzt laut "Fake!" schreien, sich nicht trauen mich zu kontaktieren oder mich beweisen lassen, dass es echt ist. Ich glaube einige finden es "cool" mal hier einen auf Klugscheißer zu machen.
> 
> Ich wollte einfach nur eine nette Geschichte posten, habe auch mit ein paar Fake-Rufen gerechnet, aber sowas..



ich stehe voll und ganz hinter dir egal wer was dagegen sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Ganos schrieb:


> @ Kanx und Nebelvater:
> 
> Ihr wisst das bestimmt auch ganz genau, was GMs dürfen und was nich wa xD
> Ich wette ihr wart in der Schule auch immer diese Schlauköpfe die scheiße gelabert haben und keine freunde hatten bzw immernoch keine haben, weil sie sich mit solchem scheiß den sie labern keine machen. Da wird es 100%ig Regeln für die Gms geben, die aber auch nur die verdammten Gms kennen und nich irgendso ein möchtegern - intelligenter wie du es bist, Nebelvater xD
> ...



Freunde hab ich viele, Ingame und im Reallife. Klugscheißen tu ich normalerweise auch nicht, du schätzt mich so ein obwohl du mich nicht einmal kennst? Würdest du mich kennen würdest das ganze wohl ein bisschen anderes sehen, da ich mich im Rl auf ein ganz anderes Niveau herablasse. 
Ich bin auch kein kleiner Nerd der in Foren http://www.dasdass.de/ usw. postet und jedem nach einen kleinen Fehler flamed!
Ich kenne mich in dem Gebiet aus und habe berichtet gegen welche Regel der GM verstoßen hat! Ich habe nie gesagt das es ein fake ist, alleine in meinen ersten Post habe ich nicht gesagt das es ein fake ist, ich sagte nur das es ein fake ist oder das sich die regeln der GMs sehr verändert haben. 

Wenn du keine Meinungsfreiheit zulässt, dann ist es dein Problem! Jeder hat das Recht sich über dieses Thema zu äußern und viele denken es ist ein fake... (ich nicht mal) 

PS: Ich habe das Gespräch auch sehr lustig gefunden.


----------



## Larandera (3. August 2008)

@ Mawy

Ja ich glaub auch das Bush nur Weltfrieden im Kopf hat und das Terroristen eig nur gute Menschen sind die sich nur anders ausdrücken xD oO^^


----------



## CocoSylt (3. August 2008)

sehr lustig, aber schlagfertiges von beiden seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavvy (3. August 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> @ Mawy..
> 
> Ja ich glaub auch das Bush nur Weltfrieden im Kopf hat und das Terroristen eig nur gute Menschen sind die sich nur anders ausdrücken xD oO^^



besser so als immer nur das negative zu sehen... wo komm wa denn da hin wenn man niemendem einfach mal was glaubt und nicht sofort alles analysiert und beweise ham will -.-

p.s. sry wegen off-topic (bin wohl der einzige der sich deswegen sorgen macht^^)


----------



## Larandera (3. August 2008)

Mawy,mein Post bezogt sich auf die Glaubwürdigkeit von Nebel^^



Edit: Ich glaub  dem Te eher als Nebel mit seinem WIssen,da ich selber eine ähnliche Situation hatte.
Edit2: Besser skeptisch sein als ne rosarote Brille aufzuhaben^^ aber nicht sofort was glauben was jemand sagt angeblich zu wissen


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Mawy,mein Post bezogt sich auf die Glaubwürdigkeit von Nebel^^



Ich sag jetzt eig nichts mehr zu dem Thema, ich wusste nicht wie viele sich über 


> Also ich weiß nicht, ich will jetzt nicht einer der Nerds sein die Threads suchen um "FAKE" rein zu schreiben um alle flamen zu können, aber entweder haben sich die Regeln der GMs um ein ziemliches verändert oder es ist ein Privater Server. Gab ja in letzter Zeit mehrere dieser Gespräche...
> Das letzte mal als ich einen GM auf den Real Servern gesehen habe, war das in der Beta...


 aufregen, wenn man es richtig liest erkennt man keine wirkliche Anspielung das es ein Fake ist, ich habe dies nie behauptet und trotztem bin ich in dem Thread der "böse" Fake Rufer.

EDIT: @Larandera, ich habe es schon oft gesagt, ich habe nie behauptet das es ein Fake ist!


----------



## Larandera (3. August 2008)

Nebelvater,ich meinte nicht das du sagst ob es ein Fake ist,ich bezog mich eher auf den Post von Mawy und dem Zitat von dir.

ZITAT(Nebelvater @ 3.08.2008, 15:18) 
Ist einfach eine paranoide Firma! Hab mich beworben, sie haben mich als qualifiziert gesehen und schickten mir schöne Post mit über 20 Seiten Vereinbarungen. Ich sollte nur unterschreiben und es wieder zurückschicken, dann hätte ich ein zweites Vorstellungsgespräch. 

War mir aber dann zu schlimm! Weiß nicht ob es diese Regel noch gibt, (war vor ca. einem Jahr) aber man darf überhaupt nichts... Vom kleinsten Politischen Thema bis zum Online gehen mit dem GM Charakter! (Gibt es auch regeln)


Ob es ein Fake ist oder nicht und ob du das denkst ob es ein Fake ist is mir doch vollkommen egal^^

Ach wayne lassen wir das,hab eh besseres zu tun als in nem Forum zu streiten und denke du hast auch besseres zu tun xD


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Nebelvater,ich meinte nicht das du sagst ob es ein Fake ist,ich bezog mich eher auf den Post von Mawy und dem Zitat von dir.
> 
> ZITAT(Nebelvater @ 3.08.2008, 15:18)
> Ist einfach eine paranoide Firma! Hab mich beworben, sie haben mich als qualifiziert gesehen und schickten mir schöne Post mit über 20 Seiten Vereinbarungen. Ich sollte nur unterschreiben und es wieder zurückschicken, dann hätte ich ein zweites Vorstellungsgespräch.
> ...



/sign 
Führt wie jede Diskussion auf buffed.de zu nichts... entweder es kommen zu viel kiddys ins spiel die herumschimpfen bis ein mod den Thread schließt, oder beide Parteien geben es irgendwann auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich scheiße, mal einfach nicht das Vertrauen zu haben und etwas zu glauben. Aber naja, wenn du willst schreibe ich dir gerne per PM den Realm.


und dann? ohhh ein lvl 1 char namens blaser. na dann kann das ja kein fake sein.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und dann? ohhh ein lvl 1 char namens blaser. na dann kann das ja kein fake sein.



+ Kleidung und Aussehen.

Kann dir ja auch das Item per Chat schreiben (Also dieses [Erntedanknektar] was anklickbar ist). Ist immerhin auf 20 limitiert.


Ich wette darauf antwortest du nicht.


Edit:
Ach, stimmt, wahrscheinlich hat das mein Lvl 1 Char mal an irgendeinem Fest in WoW erhalten, und ich habe das auf dem Private Server so gefaked, dass es genau passt. Sorry. /Ironie off


----------



## Suseron (3. August 2008)

heyho hab mla gelesen was so geschrieben worde bin beeidruckt von dem gm gespräch aber mir hat maln gm sowas ähnliches erzählt ich hab ihn nachn paar addons gefragt und den haben wir uns gut ne stunde über seinen privaten char unterhalten konnten beide aus erfahrung plauschen da wir beide hunter spieln und auch beide nachtelfen snd hat mir gut gefallen hab ihm beste bewertung gegebn und in zusätzliches kommentar geschrieben den möcht ich öffter haben jetz hab ich ihn immer wenn ich ticket schreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

Shukraina schrieb:


> + Kleidung und Aussehen.
> 
> Kann dir ja auch das Item per Chat schreiben (Also dieses [Erntedanknektar] was anklickbar ist). Ist immerhin auf 20 limitiert.
> 
> ...


ahh kleidung und aussehen. das ändert natürlich alles.

und ja den nektar kannst du verdammt leicht während eines festes bekommen haben.

außerdem ist es auf p servern verdammt leicht items zu erstellen


----------



## the Huntress (3. August 2008)

*hust* Suseron, deine Signatur ist etwas groß.


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Alles ist möglich, manchmal muss man den Leuten mal glauben, ihr beide könnt es nicht beweisen das die Geschichte stimmt oder nicht...


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Wie krank wäre ich eigentlich mir sowas auszudenken? Meint ihr ich fühle mich dadurch geil?


Außerdem: Seht ihr den Erfahrungsbalken? Der ist blau. Der ist so lange blau das es bis zum Level rausgeht. Ich habe womoglich 150% Erholungsbonus. Weil der Charakter schon seit Monaten auf dem Realm existiert.

Aber klar, ich war so raffiniert das ich den Erholungsbonus eingestellt habe, das er nur 1 Tag braucht um auf 150% zu kommen. Ich kluges Kerlchen habe dann extra einen Tag gewartet damit die Leute denken das der Char schon länger existiert und somit vollen Bonus hat.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

y not?


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Wozu bitte? Warum glaubst du es nicht?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

weil gm's nur sehr selten ingame sind und wegen so nem müll garantiert erst recht nich.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Nun, dann scheinst du auf einem komischen Realm zu sein. Oder ich.
Ich hatte bereits einen GM (Nachtelfin) der sich offen in Goldshire gezeigt hat und normal mit den Spielern geplaudert hat und Fragen beantwortet hat. Zum Schluß standen ca. an die 30 Low-Levler um ihn rum und haben gespannt zugehört.

Es wurde zum Beispiel gefragt, wie es genau in Frankreich ist, wie es an seinem Arbeitsplatz aussieht, etc.



Ich denke du solltest die Begebenheiten auf deinen Realm/s nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

ahh ja jetz kommst mit noch ner story. das überzeugt natürlich. und selbst wenn die story stimmen sollte, dann willst du wie oft einen gm ingame gesehen haben? moment lass mich kurz rechnen.... 2 mal! uiuiuiui. das ist aber oft. ich sollte da lieber echt nicht behaupten gm's seien selten ingame zu sehen.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Exakt, 2 mal. Manche haben hier im Thread schon geschrieben das sie seit der Beta keinen mehr gesehen haben. Und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich schon übermäßig lange spiele.

Im Moment kommt es mir so vor, dass du einfach nur rumweinst, da du noch keinen GM Ingame gesehen hast und immer die Arschkarte gezogen hast, was die Freundlichkeit derer betrifft.

Nun, wenn du es nicht glaubst ist es dein Pech, ich hatte ein klasse Erlebnis und habe versucht dich zu überzeugen, aber anscheinend bist du zu stur.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

es geht mir eigtl ziemlich am arsch vorbei ob ich schon mal nen gm ingame gesehen hab oder net. solang meine tickets bearbeitet werden ist mir das komplett egal.

und was heißt hier stur? ich bin höchstens hartnäckig und lasse mich nicht von imo unüberzeugenden argumenten überzeugen und still halten.


----------



## Happening (3. August 2008)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Exakt, 2 mal. Manche haben hier im Thread schon geschrieben das sie seit der Beta keinen mehr gesehen haben. Und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich schon übermäßig lange spiele.
> 
> Im Moment kommt es mir so vor, dass du einfach nur rumweinst, da du noch keinen GM Ingame gesehen hast und immer die Arschkarte gezogen hast, was die Freundlichkeit derer betrifft.
> 
> Nun, wenn du es nicht glaubst ist es dein Pech, ich hatte ein klasse Erlebnis und habe versucht dich zu überzeugen, aber anscheinend bist du zu stur.



Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du irgendwie ziemlich streitlustig bist.. Ihr könnt jetzt hier auch noch solange weiterdiskutieren wie ihr wollt, es bringt sowieso nichts und um ehrlich zusein, deine Argumente überzeugen nicht wirklich, aber es ist keine gute Idee, das mit Einschüchterung und - vllt. indirekten - Beleidigungen zu kompensieren.


----------



## Magickevin (3. August 2008)

Ich spiele auf Realm Rexxar mit meinen Chars Magickevin Tweeti oder Bowsmen und hab schon vieler solcher gm gespräche erlebt ist auch nichts dran gms werden lockerer mit der zeit merke ich auch 


Pserver sind nur was für idioten und noobs und jeder der Fake !!!!11111einself rumschreit hat nur während eines raids ein gm ticket geschrieben


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. August 2008)

Mal an die ganzen GIMPS die kein plan haben mein Foto was ich euch gepostet habe ist ECHT ich hatte ihn nur dadrum gebeten sich zu zeigen weil genau so leute wie ihr immer so nen scheiss geschrieben haben.
"GMs dürfen sich nicht zeigen, sie sind immer level 255 und so weiter"
Mir ist es eigentlich scheiss egal ob ihrs mit glaubt oder nicht, aber ganz erhlich mir were es viel zu Blöd so was zu faken (Wozu sollte ich das machen???) 
Der GM war sehr freuntlich und sagte mir auch wider standart das dass Problem mit der Quest abgeben ihnen bekannt were aber ich bin selber auf ne lösung gekommen in dem ich die Inzanst (Sklaven unterküfnte Hero) ressete habe in dem ich Normal rein gemacht habe der NPC stand ja auch im Normalen modus da und so konnte ich die quest abgeben. Das habe ich dem GM gesagt und er hat sich für den Tipp bedanckt. 
Und dan habe ich ihn einfach mal gefragt ob er sich zeigen würde und 2-3min später stand er dan vor mir und unterhielt sich etwas.
Und zu dem das sie dafür keine zeit haben ist nicht ganz richtig natürlich müssen sie weiter Tickets beantworten aber sie haben zwischen durch auch gerne mal etwas mehr zeit sich mit netten leuten zu unterhalten als immer nur genervte.

Wenn ihrs uns nicht glaubt das sie Fotos echt sind dan Probiert es doch aus beim nexten Ticket fragt sie selber ob sie sich zeigen dürfen und fragt sie ob sie das mal machen würden weil ihr gerne mal ein sehn möchtet und wissen wollt ob das im Forum gefakt ist oder nicht.
Ich denke wenn ihr freuntlich seid dan werden sie sich auch euch mal zeigen und nicht nur mir und ein paar andere.

Aber BITTE lasst eure scheiss Post im Forum sein wenn ihrs nicht wircklich selber wisst sondern immer nur euch euern teil dazu denkt oder IHRGENDWO mal was gehört habt. (Selber herraus finden macht schlauer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du irgendwie ziemlich streitlustig bist.. Ihr könnt jetzt hier auch noch solange weiterdiskutieren wie ihr wollt, es bringt sowieso nichts und um ehrlich zusein, deine Argumente überzeugen nicht wirklich, aber es ist keine gute Idee, das mit Einschüchterung und - vllt. indirekten - Beleidigungen zu kompensieren.



Da mögest du Recht haben.

Allerdings habe ich auch nicht viel zu argumentieren, denn ich kann nur ein paar Beweise aufgrund der Bilder geben. Ich frage mich was passiert wäre hätte ich erst gar keine Bilder gepostet.

Ich meine es eigentlich nur gut , möchte den Ruf der GMs ein wenig verbessern und 'n cooles Gespräch posten.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Mal an die ganzen GIMPS die kein plan haben mein Foto was ich euch gepostet habe ist ECHT ich hatte ihn nur dadrum gebeten sich zu zeigen weil genau so leute wie ihr immer so nen scheiss geschrieben haben.
> "GMs dürfen sich nicht zeigen, sie sind immer level 255 und so weiter"
> Mir ist es eigentlich scheiss egal ob ihrs mit glaubt oder nicht, aber ganz erhlich mir were es viel zu Blöd so was zu faken (Wozu sollte ich das machen???)
> Der GM war sehr freuntlich und sagte mir auch wider standart das dass Problem mit der Quest abgeben ihnen bekannt were aber ich bin selber auf ne lösung gekommen in dem ich die Inzanst (Sklaven unterküfnte Hero) ressete habe in dem ich Normal rein gemacht habe der NPC stand ja auch im Normalen modus da und so konnte ich die quest abgeben. Das habe ich dem GM gesagt und er hat sich für den Tipp bedanckt.
> ...



Ähm ich glaube um deine Fotos ging es hier gar nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (3. August 2008)

Öhm, versteh deinen Post nicht so genau... bisschen wirr.


----------



## Flatrian (3. August 2008)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> Mhm sorry, wenn ich misstrauisch bin, aber ich würd schwer auf Pserver tippen...
> Aber nett zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schwachsinn. Ich hatte schon 2x solche Gespräche inklusive Erscheinung in dem selben Outfit wie dort auf den Bildern.

Man muss einfach nur locker rüber kommen hab ich das Gefühl, dann wird das auch was ^^


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

*@Nebelvater:*
Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade _Frêdo/Diegos_ mit mir.. xD Er hatte glaube ich im Laufe des Threads auch ein Bild gepostet und denkt gerade das die Fake Rufe gegen ihn gerichtet waren.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. August 2008)

Ich weiss das es nicht Spizell um MEIN Foto ging aber in dem ihr die andern als Faker nennt und das tuhn hier grade viele zeig ihr indireckt auch auf mich. Er gibt euch nen beweiss und das reicht euch auch nicht mit den behauptungen die hier gestellt wurde von weggen GMs dürfen sich nicht zeigen, Were auch ich als lügnerdargestellt und ich will euch klar machen das dem nicht so ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (3. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen GM gebetten sich zu zeigen als ich ne quest net abgeben könnte wollte entlich mal ein sehn.
> Er kamm auch und hat nen paar Makros gepostet da habe ich mein Gildenmeber such Makro gepostet und er meinte er würde drauf zurück kommen^^
> 
> Sry das etwas geschwerzt ist aber ich habe es mal auf Rücksicht der andern beteiligten und auch der Gilde gemacht da nicht alle umbedingt wollen das man ihre Namen jedem zeigt, aber ich denke man kanns auch so gut genug erkennen
> ...


Der name der Magierin ist nicht Zufällig Summerbreeze und der name der Gilde Toxxíc? Und kommt vom Server Theradras? Ertappt ertappt :x


----------



## Rinkon (3. August 2008)

ich denk es ist echt und das aus 2 Gründen:
1)  Die Items des Gms waren echt nicht imba bzw. er sah nicht wirklich roxxormäßig(xD) aus. Auf Privatservern wollen sich die GMs meistens von den anderen Spielern absetzen und ziehen sich deshalb Klamotten mit hammer Werten an,die auch noch gut aussehen.
2) Verwandeln auf nem Privatserver hat keine Konsequenzen für den "GM",warum lässt er es also???

Die meisten GMs,mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe,waren relativ nett,deswegen steh ich dem Urteil GM= Unfreundlicher Makrospammer eher neutral gegenüber.


----------



## Shukraina (3. August 2008)

@Rinkon:

Eine Unterstellung war es ja, das ich selbst einen Private Server gehostet habe, und entweder ein Freund oder ich selbst mit mir geschrieben habe.

Aber sonst hast du Recht.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. August 2008)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Der name der Magierin ist nicht Zufällig Summerbreeze und der name der Gilde Toxxíc? Und kommt vom Server Theradras? Ertappt ertappt :x



Schreib mir mal wer du bist dan sage ich dir ob es war ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man muss dazu sagen auf meine sever wissen das natülich ein paar leute wer das da ist sind ja net umbekannt und mich selber sollte man ja schon alleine an mein Forum Namen erkennen und an mein zeichen was ich aus CS zeiten immer mit poste (d[-.-]b) aber da immer die GMs geschwärzt wurde habe ichs halt mal auch gemacht und die Namen der andern Leute (Dmgmeter) und so auch.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bakarr901 (3. August 2008)

was für ein Trinket hatte der denn angelegt? Kann das pls einer genauer erläutern?^^


----------



## TerrorFreak (3. August 2008)

@Bakarr901:

Das hatte mich selbst verwundert, deswegen ja auch wahrscheinlich das Foto davon. Kann's dir nicht erklären.


----------



## Lillyan (3. August 2008)

Och, ich glaubs schon. Gms sind ja auch nur Menschen und nehmen sich auch gern mal ein paar Minuten zeit um ein wenig zu quatschen, aber na und? Muss man wirklich jedes Gespräch mit einem GM hier posten und dazuschreiben "DAAAAA, ich hab nen GM gesehen!!111".  Zumal wärs ja nett gewesen, wenn zumindest am Anfang wenn man das Ticket schreibt ein wirklicher grund da gewesen wäre und nicht nur das verlangen mal mit einem der achso-wichtigen-GMs zu sprechen und damit die Wartezeiten der Leute zu verlängern, die in dem Moment wirklich ein Problem mit etwas hatten. Für mich ist das irgendwie nur Wichtigtuerei....


----------



## Krachi (3. August 2008)

Also sry das ich sagen muss das das gepräcj zu 100% gefaikt ist ich habe selber schon 3 mal einen gm vor mir stehen haben und davon hat der gm mich soga einmal getötet !!!!!! Und er trägt zwar blaue Klamotten "ich item seltenheit "Grau"" aber er trägt KEINE items aus irgendwelchen instanzen " Und er tritt auch NICHT als Paladien auf !!! sindern IMMER als Krieger lv auf ally seite Mensch und auf horden seite Orc !!!!


----------



## Dplayx (3. August 2008)

Auch auf nem P-Sever hat man  Fähigkeiten in der Leiste... also muss es kein P-Server.
Gm´s können auch Schmuck tragen, ob sie es tun oder nicht kann ja keiner von uns wissen.

@Krachi 
Ein Gm darf nie jemanden töten, beleidigen oder zu jemanden unfreundlich sein!
Sie bleiben immer nett egal was man schreibt.

Ich glaube es ist echt... kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## TerrorFreak (3. August 2008)

Krachi schrieb:


> Also sry das ich sagen muss das das gepräcj zu 100% gefaikt ist ich habe selber schon 3 mal einen gm vor mir stehen haben und davon hat der gm mich soga einmal getötet !!!!!! Und er trägt zwar blaue Klamotten "ich item seltenheit "Grau"" aber er trägt KEINE items aus irgendwelchen instanzen " Und er tritt auch NICHT als Paladien auf !!! sindern IMMER als Krieger lv auf ally seite Mensch und auf horden seite Orc !!!!



Woher die Information? Kannst ja mal 'n Ticket schreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## Summerbreeze (3. August 2008)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Der name der Magierin ist nicht Zufällig Summerbreeze und der name der Gilde Toxxíc? Und kommt vom Server Theradras? Ertappt ertappt :x



Mayu... =) *WinkZ* 
Aber dass ich dir so im Gedächtnis bleibe hätte ich ja nicht gedacht ;-)
Dass du mich selbst mit geschwärzten Namen erkennst ^^

Edit: Das im Recount auf Platz1 war natürlich ich ^^ =P


----------



## RothN (3. August 2008)

ein gm würde niemals "Stormwind" schreiben..

fake!?


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (3. August 2008)

Lolz, manche GMs ham auch nix zu tun *g*


----------



## LarroXX (3. August 2008)

allein schon das ticket is einfach nur geil dass man erstma auf sowas kommt.  ^^
das gespräch is das beste ich werd mich gleich ma einloggn und auchn völlig sinnfreies dreistes ticket verfassn ma schaun was dabei rauskommt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Quelthâlas / Lastcry 
Allianz Tichondrius


----------



## Shukraina (4. August 2008)

RothN schrieb:


> ein gm würde niemals "Stormwind" schreiben..



Dasselbe könntest du dann auch über den Ashbringer und Frostmourne sagen (Aschenbringer und Frostgramm).

Außerdem: Gibts 'ne Regel das sich GMs an die Lokalisierung halten müssen? Woher willst du das wissen?
Ein GM ist wie bereits öfters erwähnt auch nur ein Mensch, und keine gefühlslose Maschine die dich mit Makros zuspammt.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (4. August 2008)

RothN schrieb:


> ein gm würde niemals "Stormwind" schreiben..
> 
> fake!?



Englischclient? -.-

und zu den Leuten die sagen, dsa GM's sowas nicht tragen:

Es gibt GM'S die Exakt das Equip von den Bildern, die der Thread-Autor gepostet hat, tragen.. Ich habe selbst auf einem  Offiziellem Server so einen GM gesehen, da er sich, sichtbar um sagend (/s), mit jemandem unterhielt, der ein Problem hatte...

Nein, Bild habe Ich nicht, da ich mein Screenshot-Ordner alle 2 Monate leere.

Und zum Thread:

sehr nice, will auchma solche GM's erwischen.. ich hab immernur so unfreundliche 0815 GM's :/


----------



## Dplayx (4. August 2008)

GM´s waren und sind WoW Spieler die ab und zu sicherlich "lol" "omg" oder "Stormwind" schreiben.
Ich glaube aber das sie diese Abkürzl und Englische Ausdrücke nicht gegenüber Spielern benutzen weil 
das Spiel ab 12 ist und nicht jeder Einsteiger/in diese Wörter kennt. Sie sollen ja Informativ sein und Verständlich schreiben.


----------



## Blah (4. August 2008)

Aboah seid ihr wirklich so dumm oder tut ihr nur so? Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW und hatte schon oft mit GMs zu tun etc. Es ist kein Fake und auch kein Privat Server es ist wirklich möglich. Ich hatte schon ähnliche Konversationen und mit nem Blutelf GM vor Shattrath hatte ich mal RP und der hat mir auch Erntedankfest Zeugs gegeben.

Frage mich was dagegen spricht, dass es nicht möglich sei? GMs sind auch nur Menschen und es ist sehrwohl möglich. Kinners, aber echt!


----------



## Guibärchen (4. August 2008)

wiso trägt der nen Karatrinket?


----------



## Dplayx (4. August 2008)

Weil er und die anderen GM´s zuvor Kara Raidn waren. xDD


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. August 2008)

Summerbreeze schrieb:


> Mayu... =) *WinkZ*
> Aber dass ich dir so im Gedächtnis bleibe hätte ich ja nicht gedacht ;-)
> Dass du mich selbst mit geschwärzten Namen erkennst ^^
> 
> Edit: Das im Recount auf Platz1 war natürlich ich ^^ =P


 Ach nenene Summer jetzt haste alles verraten^^ so und zum beweiss das mein Mage mehr schaden macht zeige ich euch jetzt unsere beiden namen da den das kann ich net auf mir sitzen lassen, ich muss aber faira weisse sagen das ich anscheint vergessen habe es zu resseten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## SOS5 (4. August 2008)

mal zum anfang^^ kein einziger gm benutzt makros .... meinst die haben für alles makros... ich kenn so viele sachen^^ des müssen 500makros sein^^ aber echt imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuch nochma GM zu dir zu bekommen^^ frag ihn ma ob er ma bischen chilled sprechen kann^^ net wie blizzard das vorsetzt


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. August 2008)

So leute mir ist ne Idee gekommen was würdet ihr davon halten wenn unsere lieben Buffed Moderatoren (ich denke da so an Marcel Zam oder Flo1) mal bei Blizzard nach fragen ob sich ein GM zeigen darf oder nicht??? 
Ich vermute mal die kennen den ein oder andern der diese frage uns beantworten kann, da es hier immer wider mehrae Patein gibt die meinen es ist so oder so sollten wir versuchen das mal offizel zu regeln damit zumindest das aus der Welt ist und mal jemand solch eine witzige unterhaltung hier auch in ruhe und ohne angst zu haben sich da stunden lang zu rechtfertigen rein posten kann.
Ich selber glaube ihm (einfach weil ich schon zu faul were es zu faken und da sich mir mal einer gezeigt hat) und finde es recht witzig was er gepostet hat.
meine bitte an Buffed were es wenn ihr mal zeit und die möglichkeit habt das vieleicht in nen Buffedcast oder show zu erwähnen und die Coomunity auf klärt den wenn ihr es macht glaubt man das eher als wenn es jemand hier rein postet da es jeder kann. 
Wie gesagt ist ne idee die mir so gekommen ist da ichs echt schade finde das man so etwas lustiges so nieder macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## PeriBelgium (4. August 2008)

Blöde Frage, ich hab noch nie eine GM gesehn oder kommen die nur auf Abruf? Aber netter Dialog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RothN (4. August 2008)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Dasselbe könntest du dann auch über den Ashbringer und Frostmourne sagen (Aschenbringer und Frostgramm).
> 
> Außerdem: Gibts 'ne Regel das sich GMs an die Lokalisierung halten müssen? Woher willst du das wissen?
> Ein GM ist wie bereits öfters erwähnt auch nur ein Mensch, und keine gefühlslose Maschine die dich mit Makros zuspammt.




naja ich hab schon mit vielen gm's gesprochen "Stormwind" hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Shukraina (4. August 2008)

Dann hast du wohl nie einen englischen Client benutzt oder das Spiel zu BC-Release Zeiten gekauft.


----------



## Níght06 (4. August 2008)

ich sag das es ein fake ist. auch wenn ich es nicht richtig beweisen kann,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine meinung dazu!


btw: war nartürlich klar das die Gms pala sind..


----------



## Shukraina (4. August 2008)

Níght06 schrieb:


> ich sag das es ein fake ist. auch wenn ich es nicht richtig beweisen kann,...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas ist ja okay, finde ich besser als die Leute die

"100% FAKE!!!"

schreien.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyphedias (4. August 2008)

Hab auch schon gms ingame gesehen, mal nen rebbot bekommen, mal in giraffen oder ähnliches in za verwandelt worden, ob er nun dafür gefeuert wird sei dahin gestellt, aber ich glaub das das stimmt. und gms sind nicht immer nur orcs oder was weiß ich^^ nen gm den ich mal in kara gesehen habe, der war undead mage


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (4. August 2008)

Hm Schade, der GM über mein Ticket gestern, ob ich Geld zurück bekomme wenn mich der Taxifahrer rückwärts nach Hause fährt, war net so geil drauf wie der ^^ hat nur gemeint ich soll nen Taxifahrer fragen..


----------



## Psamathe (4. August 2008)

ich find das gespräch einfach nur witzig und unterhaltsam. ob fake oder net ist ja egal. btw. ich glaub dir das es kein! fake ist xD
vergesst net, gms sind auch nur menschen. und ja, ob ihrs glaubt oder net es gitb tatsächlich noch nette menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (4. August 2008)

also ich hab auch mal fun ticket geschrieeb nund auch versucht michverwandeln zu lassen da hat er gesagt mein Verwandlungspulver ist alel voll unfreundlich  und der hat sich noch netmnal mit nem schöne gm spruch verabschiedet


----------



## Chregi (4. August 2008)

Lol das probier ich auch mal xD

geil !! ^^ mach weiter ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Melonix (4. August 2008)

das war ein privat server nie im leben redet ein gm son müllll auf den  real server


----------



## Melonix (4. August 2008)

Schaut euch mal die 2 unterren bilder an re.... oben in der ecke fehlt euch was auf  sowas giebs nur auf privat


----------



## XerXisB (4. August 2008)

> Schaut euch mal die 2 unterren bilder an re.... oben in der ecke fehlt euch was auf sowas giebs nur auf privat



was soll uns fehlen oO? mir fehlt da nichts du ^^ ...

man nun flame doch nicht so rum ... ich hab auch schon mit nem GM bissel lockerer geredet ^^ zwar nicht ein sooo geiles gespräch aber das kann doch angehn wenn es spät ist und der gerade mal ne "kleine pause" machen will!!11elf


und warum weißt du das es sowas nur auf Pservern gibt NUTZT DU ETWA SOLCHE!!!??!?!? NA NA NA!!


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (4. August 2008)

sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (4. August 2008)

Gut wenn man mal aufs Bild guckt^^ die 1 is grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die is ja eigendlich gelb aber is doch egal kann bug oder sondst was sein^^


----------



## Lustbär (4. August 2008)

Wenn es wirklich ein reeler Server ist .. GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wofür die GMS Zeit haben ... ^^


----------



## SOS5 (4. August 2008)

Ich guck nachher auch ma ob ich paar Bilder bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis die Tage^^ werd nen Thread aufmachen wenn ich was finde


----------



## Medmud (4. August 2008)

des nen Real server ich hab auch schon mit nette ngms geredet des einzige was komsich ist des nen Bank char aber er steht bei goldhein er hat nur rucksack+sechsertasche an  aber sonst glaub ich alles


----------



## Melz (4. August 2008)

obwohl man nicht glauben kann das es solche GMs gibt,ist es wahr,habe auch schon öfter von leuten aus der Gilde sowas nachlesen können.gespräche über zwerge und ihr bierproblem und sowwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (4. August 2008)

Wieso muss hier für alle knobs alles immer Fake sein? o_O

Es gibt solche GMs. Echt geiles Gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (4. August 2008)

Lol nice ! ^^


----------



## Windhawk (4. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ich will jetzt nicht einer der Nerds sein die Threads suchen um "FAKE" rein zu schreiben um alle flamen zu können, aber entweder haben sich die Regeln der GMs um ein ziemliches verändert oder es ist ein Privater Server. Gab ja in letzter Zeit mehrere dieser Gespräche...
> Das letzte mal als ich einen GM auf den Real Servern gesehen habe, war das in der Beta...


DAnn bist du aber ordentlich Fehlinformiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kommen öfters mal ins Spiel -.-' ....ahm.... außerdem.... is vor dem whispers vom gm immer son blaues blizz zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub nich das priv server sowas haben


----------



## Bakarr901 (4. August 2008)

Doch auf Privat-Servern sind auch diese blauen Blizzard Zeichen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (5. August 2008)

Bakarr901 schrieb:


> Doch auf Privat-Servern sind auch diese blauen Blizzard Zeichen.



Nur wenn du dich mit dem GM programm und einen auf P-Sever erstellten GM-ACC einloggst.
Soviel ich weiss haben meinche leute so geschaut was nen GM so kann und soweiter aber man kann woll auch als "Normaler spieler" auf ein P-Sever zocken. Weiss es aber nicht 100% da ichs nie ausprobiert habe sondern nur mal von gehört kann also auch anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## NarYethz (5. August 2008)

manche gms sind sehr menschen nah, finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


andere tun so als ob se machine wären, hab solche aber selbst = )
ich kann nur empfehlen zu beginn jedes tickets folgenden satz abzugeben
"bitte erspar mir das schlaue GM gequatsche, denn da versteh ich die situation nie.. sprich bitte normal, is praktisch n kunden wunsch und der kunde is könig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
so gehts meistens dass keine makros kommen.. (18|20 haben dann normal gsprochen^^)
mfg learic


----------



## Luremaster (5. August 2008)

100pro pserver... was macht nen banktwink in goldshire?! und wieso machst du einfach ohne nen grund nen ticket auf?! Sorry aber GMs haben echt besseres zu tun, als son crap.... Trotzdem nette idee!


----------



## Shukraina (5. August 2008)

Nun, was macht ein Banktwink in Goldshire? Würde er in Brachland sein - Okay. Aber in Goldshire? Ich bin oft in Goldshire, mache immer irgendeinen Kram mit ein paar Kumpels, Lagerfeuer etc.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr interessant aber, dass du deine "100Pro Server!" nur auf die Tatsache beziehst, das ein Banktwink in Goldshire ist. Ich mein, was für ein Beweis! Besonders weil Goldshire so weit weg von SW ist.


----------



## STAR1988 (7. August 2008)

Weiß net mehr woher ichs hab aber is auch aus irgendeinem forum =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shukraina (12. August 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Weiß net mehr woher ichs hab aber is auch aus irgendeinem forum =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, erst jetzt gesehen.. wie geil xD


----------



## greenoano (12. August 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Weiß net mehr woher ichs hab aber is auch aus irgendeinem forum =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl das is ja echt geil xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D-Stroy (12. August 2008)

aha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sorry, sieht für mich ziemlich gut "gestellt" aus. Die haben dort eigentlich eher strenge regeln weissu? selbst nachdem wow 2 Monate draussen war und man 1 woche lang ein Ticket offen hatte, konnten sie eben nicht netter als diese Makros sein ^^. klar... im Laufe der Zeit kamen mehr Sprüche hinzu und ein gewisser grad an Smalltalk war auch vorhanden. Aber wenn Blizz schon BLIZZARD ist und ein grosses Budget hat, erwartet Blizzard auch Professionalität ^^. Es gab ja auch mal ein Interview mit einem GM, der das näher erläuterte, ich aber nicht sollte von welcher Seite das wäre...Schleichwerbung usw.... 
Wie dem auch sei. Deine Story ist, naja, nett zu lesen, mehr ist es für mich aber leider auch nicht. 

Aber das soll ja nicht dein Verschulden sein ^^ wenn du dies erlebt hast, solltest du dich freuen und dies nicht von anderen abhänig machen. ... das würden doch nur Leute machen denen es nicht passiert ist sie aber eine gute Fantasie haben, gell? =)

Viel Glück auf der Suche nach solch einem GM - btw die warten dort nicht ihre Zeit ab, die arbeiten. Habt deswegen etwas Verständnis mit ihnen falls sie nicht so nett sein können/dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> also ich hab auch mal *fun ticket geschrieeb *nund auch versucht michverwandeln zu lassen da hat er gesagt mein Verwandlungspulver ist alel voll unfreundlich  und der hat sich noch netmnal mit nem schöne gm spruch verabschiedet


Da dürftest du auch direkt den Grund haben, warum der GM - verständlicher Weise - keine Lust hatte dir seine tollen Sachen zu zeigen. Das machen die GMs auch meist nur dann, wenn du einen wirklichen Grund fürs Ticket hast...


----------



## Erriel (12. August 2008)

D-Stroy schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hatte allerdings auch mal soetwas ähnliches.
Hatte ein GM angeschrieben wegen einem Bot der in Strangle rumgerannt ist und durchgehend gegen die Bäume geknallt ist.
Hab mich dann sehr nett unterhalten und zum Schluß, hat er einen GM Kollegen von sich vorbei geschickt der mit mir in Nessingwaris Lager rumgesessen hat und mir Erntedank Obst und den Nektar geschenkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es gibt also wirklich GM`s die ein bisschen smalltalk betreiben und Spaß dabei haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Letzten`s hat mir ein GM sogar einen Witz erzählt, der passte zur Situation einfach herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte ein Ticket geschrieben, weil 2 Ally Jäger in Ragefire standen (hinterm Instanz Portal) und Lowies abgeschossen haben.
Er meinte er kann leider nichts dagegen tun, das es zwar unsportlich ist sie aber gegen keine Regeln verstoßen.
Dann meinte ich "Naja, man trifft sich ja immer 2x im Leben"
Darauf hin sagte er "Wie war das noch? Treffen sich 2 Spieler, beide kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" ^^

Versuch einfach mal ein bisschen nett mit ihnen zu plaudern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (5. Mai 2009)

Tachchen. Ich hatte heut auch n lustiges GM Gespräch. Ich war leider so doof und hab mein DK Schwert beim Händler verkauft. Und gedacht schreibt ma n GM in Trollmanier an. Folgendes kam bei raus. Leider hab ich das nich so ganz konsequent durchgehalten mir dem Trollisch.

Mein Ticket: Taz Dingo, man. Du ich hab total Mist gemacht. Ich hab nem' Goblin in Booty Bay mein großes Messer verkauft. Das is mir gar nich aufgefallen. Sicher du dich jetzt fragen wirst warum ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Nu, man, ich hatte n wenig was mit meiner Blubberpfeife am laufen. Wenn du solltest finden diese Flaschenpost helf mir bitte. Das große Messer is wichtig für mich man.

10 Minuten später...

*GM: Hey Lakama, hier ist der GameMaster [Name], man. Hast Du einen Augenblick, um mit mir über Dein kleines Problem zu plaudern?
*
_Ich: Taz Dingo, man. Du hast mein Flaschenpost gefunden? Ich Zeit habe, ja._

*GM: Ja man, ist mir direkt vor die Füße gespült worden. Hab mich auch schon mit dem ekligen Goblin unterhalten. Sind ja hartnäckige Burschen...*

_Ich: Echt? Goblins? Büäh (Ich hatte zuerst gar nich dran gedacht das ich das Schwer ja nem   Goblin verlauft habe^^)_

*GM: Grausam. Aber ich hab ihn am Fuß gepackt und auf den Kopf gestellt. Das hättest du sehen müssen, man!*

_Ich: Echt? Boah danke man. Hat der mein Messer rausgerückt?_

*GM: Ja, man. Ich konnte sie ihm abnehmen und hab sie shon in Deinen Briefkasten gestopft.

GM: Die mächtige Klinge der Todesritter. Krass, man. Macht mir brutal Angst....*

_Ich: Jahh großes Messer is das.

Ich Du dann dank ich dir, man. Darf ich vielleicht noch was fragen?_

*GM: Aber klar doch. Bin doch Dein Bruder, man.*

_Ich: Cool man. Meine Ohren sind glaub ich kaputt. Die sind Krass groß aber ich hör nichts mehr wenn andere lachen oder so.
_
*GM: Verdammt, man. Das nervt sicher total. Hörst Du denn überhaupt Umgebungsgeräusche?*

_Ich: Die schon. Nur lachen, Witze alle dinge die von anderen Trollsen kommen hör ich nich mehr.

Ich: Großes Lord Kazzak hör ich auch gerade schreien.
_
*GM: Oh man, dann hast Du vielleicht in den Tonoptionen herum gespielt? Drück mal Escape, man. Die große Taste in der Ecke auf Deinem Tastenfeld vor Deiner Nase.
*
_Ich: Das einzige was in meinen Sounddingsis nich an is is die Musikschleife.
_
*GM: Alter, dann mach mal die "Emote-Sounds" wieder an, man. Dann hörst du auch das schäbige Lachen der Trollsen. 
*
_Ich: Ne man. Das is an aber ich hör das nich.

Ich: Ich hab auch schon das WDB Gedächtnis weggemacht. Geht auch nich.
_
*GM: Gut dann machen wir hier mal Schluss und Du gehst raus aus der Welt. Im Gedächtnis von WoW findest Du das Fach "WTF" und darin die dicke Datei "config.wtf" ... Die mal löschen und wieder ins Spiel eintauchen.
*
_Ich: Okay man. Sprech ich dich dann nochmal oder bist du schon wieder wech?
_
*GM: Wenn's weiter nix gibt, womit Du mich nerven kannst, bin ich wech, man.
*
_Ich: Ach weißte, man. Da fällt mir sicher noch so einiges ein. Aber meine Blubberpfeife wartet in meiner Hütte. Ich schau einfach mal ob ich meine Ohren wieder hinbekomme.

Ich: Ich wünsch dir dann noch einen trolligen Abend. Und danke für deine Hilfe, Bruder.
_
*GM: Alles klar, man. Zieh's Dir rein! Ich bin mal weg und check die Trollmädels ab! Mach's gut, Bruder und lass Dich nich von den Gnomen nerven....
*
_Ich: Jahh, einfach wegtreten. Ich schreib Dir sicher öfters eine Flaschenpost. 
_

Und dann war er weg. Das Problem mit den Emote-Sounds herrscht leider immernoch^^ Wenn wer ne Lösung hat, sacht bitte bescheid^^ Die Antworten kamen übrigens viel schneller als die sonstigen GM Makros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Mai 2009)

Naja ich krieg die GMs meistens auch dazu, dass sie ohne Makros mit mir reden (Nachts Antwort bekommen ist was tolles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ABer wegen Nonsens nen Ticket machen find ich ned gut weil es die Wartezeiten für die die wirklich hilfe brauchen verlängert. Ansonsten fand ich das Gespräch aber Unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (5. Mai 2009)

Das war kein Nonsens. Das Schwert hatte ich leider wirklich verkauft. Die Stats des Schwertes sind mir auch eher Sekundär. Der Style ist der hauptgrund warum ich das Ding wiederhaben wollte. Außerdem schiens ja nich voll zu sein ich hab ja schon nach 10 Minuten ne antwort bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. Mai 2009)

Am besten ist:
GM:In Arthas?
Jaa!
GM:Niemals.

Hab mich totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Mai 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Das war kein Nonsens. Das Schwert hatte ich leider wirklich verkauft. Die Stats des Schwertes sind mir auch eher Sekundär. Der Style ist der hauptgrund warum ich das Ding wiederhaben wollte. Außerdem schiens ja nich voll zu sein ich hab ja schon nach 10 Minuten ne antwort bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mein den TE ist nur zufällig unter deinem Post gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BizzWare (5. Mai 2009)

hatte auch mal nen langes GM Gespräch gehabt und anschließend hab ich ihn halt gefragt ob er nicht irgendetwas machen könnte mit mir, damit er mir beweisen kann, das er wirklich ingame existiert und jo siehe da, der portet mich hin und her ^^ 

und nein es war kein privat server kann euch ebenfalls per pm sagen welchen realm + char name etc.

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPZC2kAwFd0


mfg Bizz


----------



## Akara (5. Mai 2009)

hatte auch schon nette gespräche mit GMs..

hatte es auch schon das er mir als Stille gegeben hat und es wieder wegenommen hat.

gibt halt auch welche die sind gesprächiger und machen paar späße mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (5. Mai 2009)

@TE liest sich wirklich spassig, aber nerv die nicht z lange, gibt genug Leute die auch so'n quatsch mit denen treiben wollen^^


----------



## Myrlen (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich kann wirklich nich verstehen, warum einige so ein Gespräch nich glauben können.
Ich habe bisher immer sehr Nette Unterhaltungen mit GM´s gehabt.

Hab mich sogar mal mit jemaden Unterhalten, als ich grad eine Depressive Phase hatte und er hat sich Zeit für mich genommen.
Klar müssen die das nich, aber mir hat das Gespräch sehr geholfen.

Das die GM´s strikte Vorgehensweisen haben is ja klar; aber im Grunde is das auch nur n Job, wie jeder andere auch.
Und ich hab bei der Arbeit ja auch keinen Stock im Hintern.

P.S. Musste bisher noch nie länger als 30 Min. auf nem GM warten


----------



## Wiesegrim (6. Mai 2009)

Also um manche Antworten in diesem Threat mache ich mir wirklich sorgen.
Ist es denn wirklich so schwer anderen mal etwas zu glauben?
@ TE nettes Gespräch, hatte mal etwas ähnliches, dabei ging es allerdings um ein echtes Problem und während des Gespräches kam ich mal auf die Idee den GM zu Fragen ob er mir (da er ja wohl in Frankreich arbeitet) einen Flammkuchen zuschicken könne. Daraus entwickelte sich dann ein nettes Gespräch über 30 Minuten ob Flammkuchen jetzt aus Belgien oder Frankreich kommen und was man am besten dazu trinkt.


Also Ich glaube dir.
Und abschließend zu dem Charakter: Als ich vor kurzem einen Paladin angefangen habe bin ich zuerst nach SW gelaufen, hab ihm 50 Gold geschickt, die Accgebundenen Schultern, 4 Netehrstofftaschen, ne komplette Ausrüstung für lvl 4 und Verzauberungsrollen für das EQ. Die Leute in Goldshire haben nicht schlecht geschaut, warum auch immer ^.^ und dann flamed ihr hier rum weil er 50Gold im Inventar hat ?

Leute ihr tut mir wirklich Leid, nur weil ihr unkreativ seid und nicht auf solche Sachen kommt müsst ihr uns nicht alels kaputtmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kk,thx
bb Wiesegrim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerby499 (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn das nächste Mal sich wieder einer beschwert, warum sein Ticket lange unbeantwortet bleibt, kann er sich nun
ein Bild davon machen, mit was für nem Schwachsinn sich GMs beschäfftigen MÜSSEN.

Hoffe ganz viele folgen Deinem guten Beispiel und eröffnen 1000 Tickets dieser Art jeden Tag ^^


----------



## Pcasso (6. Mai 2009)

hmmm...naja...ich persönlich finds nicht so sonderlich witzig... (wie gesagt ICH)
unnötige zeitverschwendung für einen der wirklich hilfe gebraucht hat und desshalb unnötig aufs ticket gewartet hat.

von daher nen dicken minuspunkt an den gamemaster. 
des weiteren nen dicken minuspunkt für diesen thread, weil jetzt ca 50 % der leser meinen "boah geil, voll witzig, ich schreib auch nen absolut unnötiges ticket mit einem total absurden inhalt, damit ich mit einem gamemaster eine totaaal lustige konversation führe"

ist doch wie mit dem game master thread wo darum gebeten wurde die frage zu stellen
"was war zuerst da, das ei oder das huhn" 
da haben auch genug leute plötzlich die bahnbrechend witzige idee gehabt allein dafür nen ticket zu schreiben, aber das sind dann auch meistens die, die als erstes schreien wenn sich die gamemaster nicht nach ner stunde melden sondern erst nach 17 stunden.

gamemaster sind genauso menschen wie alle anderen hier, von daher machts das gespräch noch weniger witzig, weil ihr so tut als wären die i-welche high content raid bosse....fail
dieses gespräch hätte man mit jedem gildenmitglied, kollegen oder x-beliebigem spieler führen können.


naja....kurze witzige konversationen mitm gm nachdem man ein WIRKLICHES anliegen hatte kann ich ja verstehen, ich denke mal das macht fast jeder (auch ich) aber nicht ewig lange gespräche, ich probier die möglichst schnell abzuservieren, damit die i-wo anders helfen können....plz drüber nachdenken, denn auch ihr wollt irgendwann mal hilfe von nem gm und wenn ihr dann ewig wartet, würdet ihr euch wünschen NICHT zu wissen, das viele gms so bräsig sind und sich auf so ein absolut sinnloses gespräch einlassen und desshalb nicht zu euch kommen, die wie bereits gesagt wirklich hilfe brauchen.


greetingZ!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. Mai 2009)

privat server. soll ich auch solche gespräche machen? x.x...


----------



## Inoyah (6. Mai 2009)

Geil,euch beiden war wirklich langweilig oder?Hast noch mehr davon?Finde die super lachkick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

wie geil ich lach grad die ganze zeit geiler gm den du da gefunden hast


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

ein Gm kann mehr als seine Makrotasten drücken? wow...


----------



## Zodttd (6. Mai 2009)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Kann dir Server per PM sagen, kannst mich gerne anwhispern und vorbeikommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
toll nur weil dun char namens blaser auf dem server hast heisst das nich das die screens auf besagtem server gemacht wurden


----------



## Yangsoon (6. Mai 2009)

also das is echt geil normalerweise auch wenn man versucht normal mit denen zu reden dann kommen die soooooo höflich an^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (6. Mai 2009)

richtig gut ^^


----------



## Spacedog (12. Mai 2009)

Mir ist sowas ähnliches passiert ^^ ein freund und ich warn in zul farrak und ich hab die axt vom endboss unabsichtlich falsch gelootet. 
Nach kurzer zeit tauchte plötzlich der dicke da vor uns auf xD war recht geil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das lustige war ER hat uns verwandelt xD mich in einen lepra gnom und meinen kumpel hat er wie ne rakete in die luft fliegen lassen und fast aus der instanz rausgeschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er hat sich dann auch selbst in nen oger verwandelt wie man auf dem bild sehen kann !

War recht lustig und meine axt hab ich auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg SpaceDog


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Mai 2009)

Lawl wie geil^^


----------



## Nachtglanz (12. Mai 2009)

Sehr geil.

Nur traurig bin ich drüber das ich wegen so Leuten immer 3 Tage auf mein Ticket warte. (Nicht persönlich nehmen.)


----------



## Thersus (12. Mai 2009)

DARUM dauert das also immer Jahre bis ich was von nem GM höre wenn ich mal wirklich ein Problem hab^^ Aber trotzdem interessant^^


----------



## Chrila (12. Mai 2009)

jo da ist kein wunder das die GM's ewig brauchen um ein Ticket zu bearbeiten. Wenn se mit so nem Schmarrn ihre zeit vertrödeln müssn.


----------



## Heydu (12. Mai 2009)

KaNx schrieb:


> so der Beweis .. ich habe den Namen Blaser durch das WoW Arsenal, wo jeder Char ob er es will oder nicht verzeichnet ist, laufen lassen. Da kommen viele Blaser auf allen Servern ... aber keiner Stufe 1 ..
> 
> Du bist am Arsch ..
> hehe
> ...



nicht böse sein aber ich sag dir was:
trottel, schon mal daran gedacht, dass das arsenal nur chars zeigt, die lvl 10 oder höher sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


banane gefällig?^^


----------



## Sinthorix (12. Mai 2009)

Shukraina schrieb:


> Kann dir Server per PM sagen, kannst mich gerne anwhispern und vorbeikommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann trotzdem auf nem Pserver gemacht sein!

und du hast nacher den Char auf dem Server erstellt....


----------



## Natsumee (12. Mai 2009)

warum sollte das auf nem p server gemacht sein?

hatte auch schon 2 nette unterhaltungen mit GMs 

1x hab ich nen GM angewispert weil ich in if bei der schmiede ins lava gefallen bin... fragt mich net wie das geht^^ (4 min GM gemeldet'')

und

1x weil ich mich an einem GM ausgeheult habe weil meine freundin dne Eisenkiefer 2x in 20 min hatte und ich stand da 5 stunden ...


also möglich ist es, nicht alle GMs sind gleich


----------



## Kanarax-tank (12. Mai 2009)

omg rofel, wie geil is das den 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldion (12. Mai 2009)

Shrimp schrieb:


> Der Thread ist Müll.
> Die Leute, die den GMs mit sonem Scheiß aufn Sack gehen und anderen Leuten, die ernsthafte "Probleme" haben, Wartezeiten von 7h und mehr bescheren, sollten vergast werden...
> 
> Ich versteh nicht, wie man sich noch darüber freuen kann einen GM "verarscht" zu haben...
> ...



@ Shrimp

Also gut. Du konntest jedem beweisen, dass du eine gepflegte Ausdrucksweise hast. Ebenso wird deutlich, was du unter konstruktiver Kritik verstehst. Man kann gut darüber streiten, ob Beschimpfungen und die üblichen "Ihr -seid-alle- Kiddies-Beleidigungen" angemessen sind oder nicht.

Jedoch sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare, wenn du vorschlägst, Leute auf Grund ihres Verhaltens "zu vergasen". Bedauerlicherweise ist "Vergasen" ein Begriff aus unserer dunklen Vergangenheit. 

Deshalb rate ich dir dringend:


1. Lass mal WOW für eine Stunde beiseite oder nutze die 7 h Wartezeit auf einen GM und nimm dir mal ein Geschichtsbuch zu diesem Thema. 

2. Was vielen empfohlen wird, gilt für dich besonders: Erst denken, dann schreiben und dann posten.

3. Editiere deinen Beitrag und verschone uns zukünftig mit derartigen Aussagen.


----------



## Super PePe (12. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nice

(war meine fehlr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

